# Bildergalerie - Metro 2033: PC vs. Xbox 360 - Teilweise gravierende optische Unterschiede festgestellt



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,706639


----------



## Schalkmund (16. März 2010)

Ok die Unterschiede sind dieses Mal deutlicher sichtbar ... wobei ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen kann das eine Version wirklich schöner oder hässlicher als die Andere ist. Die PC-Version wirkt einfach dunkler... ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter als die hellere 360 Variante?


----------



## evilomen (16. März 2010)

Mhh, abgesehen vom Sprecher im Dunklen gefällt mir die Ausleuchtung der Xbox Version deutlich besser.


----------



## Rabowke (16. März 2010)

Wo sind jetzt "teilweise gravierende" Unterschiede sichtbar? Beleichtung bzw. Farbgebung kann man selbst bei 360 Spielen anpassen, ich kenne kein Spiel wo man die Helligkeit nicht einstellen kann.

Ansonsten sehen beide Versionen fast gleich aus, der PC hat in Details die Nase vorn ( z.B. die Dokumente auf dem letzten Bild ).


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt "teilweise gravierende" Unterschiede sichtbar? Beleichtung bzw. Farbgebung kann man selbst bei 360 Spielen anpassen, ich kenne kein Spiel wo man die Helligkeit nicht einstellen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehen beide Versionen fast gleich aus, der PC hat in Details die Nase vorn ( z.B. die Dokumente auf dem letzten Bild ).


 Bild 2 zeigt derlei beispielsweise. Darüber hinaus haben wir die Helligkeit der Xbox 360-Version über den Screenshot-Zeitraum nicht verstellt. Dennoch ist das erste Bild beispielsweise heller ausgeleuchtet. Auf dem dritten und siebten Bild hingegen ist die 360-Variante weitaus dunkler. Nur ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## baiR (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt "teilweise gravierende" Unterschiede sichtbar? Beleichtung bzw. Farbgebung kann man selbst bei 360 Spielen anpassen, ich kenne kein Spiel wo man die Helligkeit nicht einstellen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehen beide Versionen fast gleich aus, der PC hat in Details die Nase vorn ( z.B. die Dokumente auf dem letzten Bild ).


 Sehe da auch nicht so einen starken Unterschied aber die Grafik von Metro ist jetzt auch nicht gerade gut.
 Die Systemanforderungen für das Spiel sind aber total grauenvoll wenn man sich mal im Verhältnis die Grafik anschaut aber ich denke dass liegt wieder stark an der Beleuchtung wie bei Venetica.

 Man kann sich das Spiel also auch gut auf der Xbox 360 kaufen wenn die Performance auf der Xbox 360 auch anständig ist.

 Wenn man zwischne Low und High Quality auf der PC-Version einen großen Performanceunterschied hat dann könnte man sich das Spiel auch aufn PC kaufen wenn man nicht den absoluten High End Rechner hat denn die Grafikunterschiede zwischen den Einstellungen sind jetzt auch nicht so riesig.
 Sieht man ja hier:
 http://www.pcgames.de/aid,706635/Metro-2033-Die-Grafik-Einstellungen-im-Vergleich/PC/?menu=browser&mode=article&browsersize=standard&article_id=706635&entity_id=143440&image_id=1260350&page=1&order=#top

 Das zeigt wieder dass die Hardwareanforderungen von PC-Spielen immer zu hoch sind denn warum läuft Metro2033 mit fast der selben Grafik auf der Xbox 360 (auf einer fast 5 Jahre alten Hardware) und auf den PC muss man die neueste Hardware besitzen?
 Da denke ich mir wirklich ob die Entwickler nicht von den Hardwareherstellern dafür Geld bekommen wenn sie die Spiele performancetechnisch scheiße machen. 
 Ich kanns mir zwar nicht so vorstellen aber warum werden Spiele von den Hardwareanforderungen immer schlimmer obwohl viele Spiele die heute herauskommen eine Grafikqualität von vor 4 Jahren besitzen.
 Metro2033 sieht auf jeden Fall grafisch nicht unbedingt schön aus und auf der Xbox 360 gibt es Spiele die Grafisch viel besser sind wie Mirrors Edge und Gears of War 2.


----------



## Chemenu (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Sehe da auch nicht so einen starken Unterschied aber die Grafik von Metro ist jetzt auch nicht gerade gut.
> ...
> Wenn man zwischne Low und High Quality auf der PC-Version einen großen Performanceunterschied hat dann könnte man sich das Spiel auch aufn PC kaufen wenn man nicht den absoluten High End Rechner hat denn die Grafikunterschiede zwischen den Einstellungen sind jetzt auch nicht so riesig.


 
 Grafik nicht gut? :-o  



> _Zitat von Alexander Frank:
> Was mir auffiel, war lediglich die an manchen Stellen nicht ganz perfekte Lippensynchronisation der Charaktere. Und die Tatsache, dass unsere Version von den drei versprochenen Direct-X-Modi (9, 10 und 11) bisher nur Direct X 9 unterstützte._


 


> _Heute zeigt PC Games Ihnen die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Grafik-Einstellungen von Metro 2033. Zum Einsatz kam ein Direct X 11-System, das alle zusätzlichen Effekte erlaubt. Hier sehen Sie Metro 2033 mit den höchsten Einstellungen - Quality: Very high_


 
 Ich bin verwirrt. Was stimmt denn jetzt? 
 Wurden die Vergleichsbilder mit max. DX9 Settings gemacht oder doch mit DX11? Die DX11 Screenshots von PCGH sehen irgendwie weit besser aus als eure.


----------



## theNDY (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das zeigt wieder dass die Hardwareanforderungen von PC-Spielen immer zu hoch sind denn warum läuft Metro2033 mit fast der selben Grafik auf der Xbox 360 (auf einer fast 5 Jahre alten Hardware) und auf den PC muss man die neueste Hardware besitzen?


 
 Weil Konsolen und auch Spiele für Konsolen generell einem Maßstab angepasst werden. Um bei einer Konsole eine "Revolution" zu erleben darfst du dir dann alle paar Jahre für gute 500-600€ was neues besorgen um mithalten zu können. Und das vermeindlich neue kann dann auch nur Spiele und Filme abspielen ... für alles andere ist sowas nicht zu gebrauchen da es zu unflexibel ist.

 Wenn man heute 1000€ in einen PC investiert hat man genug Leistung für mindestens 1 1/2 Jahre, aber letztendlich hast du bei einem PC auch die Möglichkeiten andere Programme wie Bildbearbeitung etc.etc.etc. zu nutzen... Zeig mir das bei ner Konsole


----------



## Chemenu (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



theNDY schrieb:


> ...aber letztendlich hast du bei einem PC auch die Möglichkeiten andere Programme wie Bildbearbeitung etc.etc.etc. zu nutzen... Zeig mir das bei ner Konsole


 Kein Problem mit Linux auf der PS3.


----------



## mytech (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Schön reißerische Überschrift damit sich die PC-Fanboys aufgeilen können.


----------



## springenderBusch (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Tach Post !
 werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen, aber selbst meine schlechten Augen sehen doch erhebliche Unterschiede in der grafischen Qualität.
 Allen voran die Beleuchtung welche auf den 360 Bildern ledeglich Schlagschatten zeigt, auf deb PCBildern eine zusätzlich indirekte Beleuchtung und damit wesentlich diffusere Schatten so wie in der Realität. Auf Bild 11 sieht man sehr schön die partielle Bewegungsunschärfe der PCVersion. Auf Bild 10 das Feuer in der 360Version ist *überspitzt betrachtet *eher ein Comicfeuer. Das Bild ist fast komplett gelb ausgeleuchtet, im Gegensatz die PCVersion läßt erahnen wie heiß es im direkten Feuerkegel ist und wie die Temperatur mit zunehmenden Abstand geringer wird. Bild 2 zeigt auf der 360 sehr schön die fehlende Wiederundwiederreflektion von Lichtstrahlen und ihre abnehmende Intensität. Wer auf Bild 3 keinen Unterschied sieht hat noch schlechtere Augen als ich.
 Mag sein daß die XBox genau die selbe Anzahl an Polygonen pro Sekunde berechnen kann wie ein moderner PC ( keine Ahnung ), aber dann hat sie keine Leistungsreserven mehr für sämtliche anderen Effekte. Und gerade eine aufwendige und realistische Beleuchtung sowie Partikeleffekte lassen ein Bild erst "echt" erscheinen.
 Da es hier nur um die Grafik geht sollten doch einige in Betracht ziehen daß die XBox 360 wie auch die PS3 ihr Limit erreicht haben und getrickst werden muß um mit der Grafik als ziehendes Kaufargument zu werben. Da hilft auch keine Optimierung oder sonstwas mehr, sonst würden wir alle noch an einem C64 hocken weil die Programmierer ja immer noch einen neuen Kniff finden könnten.
 Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Mandavar (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> theNDY schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...aber letztendlich hast du bei einem PC auch die Möglichkeiten andere Programme wie Bildbearbeitung etc.etc.etc. zu nutzen... Zeig mir das bei ner Konsole
> ...


 Und denoch ist der PC zu weit mehr fähig, als jede PS3 mit Linux. Jeder der ernsthaft das Gegenteil behauptet, möchte PC-Nutzer aufziehen oder hat keine Ahnung wovon er redet.


 Außerdem braucht man keinen High-End-Rechner um Metro2033 auf dem PC in XBox360-Qualität zu spielen. Stell einfach die Auflösung komplett runter und alles auf niedrig, und schon spielst du Metro2033 in XBox360-Qualität und mit billiger Hardware auf dem PC...   PC-Spieler wollen aber meist mehr als das. Daher sind sie oft - man mag es kaum glauben - einfach bereit, mehr als Konsoleros für ihre Hardware auszugeben... krass, oder?


----------



## springenderBusch (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



mytech schrieb:


> Schön reißerische Überschrift damit sich die PC-Fanboys aufgeilen können.


 Tach Post !
 Schön reißerischer Proletenkommentar um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Ist dir hiermit gelungen. *Asche auf mein Haupt.
*Hand zum Gruß


----------



## lamora (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bin zwar auch "PC-Fanboy", aber diese andauernden Grafikvergleiche sind ziemlich öde, da bis zur den Next-Gen-Konsolen der PC eh immer einen kleinen Tacken besser aussieht; mich interessiert da viel mehr du Steuerungsvariante.


----------



## baiR (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



theNDY schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rabowke schrieb:
> ...


 Nat toll.
 Toller Vergleich. PC 1000€ und kann damit 1 1/2 Jahre Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen und wenn man sich eine Konsole für die Hälfte kaufe hat man 5-6 Jahre Spiele mit der bestmöglichen Grafik auf dieser Hardware.

 Klar kann man mit den PC mehr machen aber wir reden hier doch nur von Spielen.
 Ich würde auch lieber auf eine Xbox verzichten aber wenn man schon einen vernünftigen NichtGamerPC hat kann man damit auch alles machen außer Spiele in High Definition und guter Grafik zu zocken.

 Der Vorteil dass der PC viel mehr kann zieht nicht.
 Wenn es sich einfach um Spiele geht hat die Konsole auf viele Vorteile.

 Wenn eine neue Konsolengeneration kommt dann kaufe ich mir lieber eine neue Konsole als meinen Rechner aufzurüsten denn von Konsolen hat mal länger etwas und die Vorteile des PC's besitze ich dann immer noch.


----------



## DentonJC (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



springenderBusch schrieb:


> mytech schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön reißerische Überschrift damit sich die PC-Fanboys aufgeilen können.
> ...


 Alles in irgendwelche Fanboy-Echen drängen zu wollen ist nur noch albern.


----------



## Suuk (16. März 2010)

*AW:*

Also kommt - wer da kein Unterschied sieht ist echt blind. Hat die X360 Version überhaupt Licheffekte? Es sieht alles extremst "matchig" auf der Konsole aus. Hätte nicht gedacht der der Unterschied so extrem groß ist - sie hätten lieber wenigstens ein wenig  Stimmung mithilfe von Licht anstatt (guter) Texturen reinbringen sollen - das hätte der Atmosphäre sicher gut getan, aber so sieht das Spiel echt übel aus - da ist Doom3 ja ansehnlicher.


----------



## Angeldust (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



springenderBusch schrieb:


> Tach Post !
> werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen, aber selbst meine schlechten Augen sehen doch erhebliche Unterschiede in der grafischen Qualität.
> Allen voran die Beleuchtung welche auf den 360 Bildern ledeglich Schlagschatten zeigt, auf deb PCBildern eine zusätzlich indirekte Beleuchtung und damit wesentlich diffusere Schatten so wie in der Realität. Auf Bild 11 sieht man sehr schön die partielle Bewegungsunschärfe der PCVersion. Auf Bild 10 das Feuer in der 360Version ist *überspitzt betrachtet *eher ein Comicfeuer. Das Bild ist fast komplett gelb ausgeleuchtet, im Gegensatz die PCVersion läßt erahnen wie heiß es im direkten Feuerkegel ist und wie die Temperatur mit zunehmenden Abstand geringer wird. Bild 2 zeigt auf der 360 sehr schön die fehlende Wiederundwiederreflektion von Lichtstrahlen und ihre abnehmende Intensität. Wer auf Bild 3 keinen Unterschied sieht hat noch schlechtere Augen als ich.
> Mag sein daß die XBox genau die selbe Anzahl an Polygonen pro Sekunde berechnen kann wie ein moderner PC ( keine Ahnung ), aber dann hat sie keine Leistungsreserven mehr für sämtliche anderen Effekte. Und gerade eine aufwendige und realistische Beleuchtung sowie Partikeleffekte lassen ein Bild erst "echt" erscheinen.
> ...


 Applaus. Sehr schön geschrieben.

 Aaaber das wird hier eh gleich wieder geleugnet   

 Btw man kauft sich für 1000 Euro einen PC und hat damit für die Laufzeit einer Konsole ausgesorgt. Wenn eine neue Konsole kommt upgradet man die Grafikkarte und hat wieder ausgesorgt.

 Die Grafik auf der Xbox ist halt nen paar Jahre alt...und war damals schon schlechter als die Grafik der meisten Mittelklasse PCs.

 Wenn man nen PC hat braucht man eine Konsole nur weil man gerne von der Couch spielt, wer eine Konsole wegen den tollen Effekten, der tollen Grafik will hat irgendwie das Thema verfehlt.

 Habe auch PS3 und nen High-End-PC, aber so vermessen zu bahaupten dass man keine Unterschiede sieht sind nur die, die sich einfach noch keinen gescheiten PC gegönnt haben und die PC-Grafik nur an den gammligen Low-Res/min-Detail Screens von PCG festmachen.

 Aber es ist eh immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion. Morgen früh kommt dann Rabowke wieder ausm Busch und dann gehts weiter


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Aaaber das wird hier eh gleich wieder geleugnet


  Was wird geleugnet?   



> Btw man kauft sich für 1000 Euro einen PC und hat damit für die Laufzeit einer Konsole ausgesorgt. Wenn eine neue Konsole kommt upgradet man die Grafikkarte und hat wieder ausgesorgt.


  Ach so? Ich hab mir damals für "ein wenig mehr" als 1000 EUR einen neuen PC gekauft, der wurde mittlerweile in der Familie verteilt & ich hab mir für das gleiche Geld wieder einen neuen PC gekauft, allerdings hab ich die Grafikkarte von damals behalten.

  Eine Xbox360 von 2005 schafft auch 2010 noch alle Spiele ... ohne Probleme.

  Also so richtig plausibel ist deine Theorie nicht.



> Die Grafik auf der Xbox ist halt nen paar Jahre alt...und war damals schon schlechter als die Grafik der meisten Mittelklasse PCs.


  Der Kern der Aussage ist richtig, die Herleitung & Schlussfolgerung hingegen nicht. Richtig ist, das der Grafikprozessor der 360 natürlich unverändert ist. Richtig ist, dass die ersten Spiele auf der 360, mein "Lieblingsbeispiel" ist & bleibt King Kong, wirklich bescheiden aussahen. King Kong kam 2005 raus und sah, ganz ehrlich, einfach scheisse aus. Bis dahin geb ich dir erstmal Recht, aber:

  Dann kamen ein paar Spiele raus, die jedem PC'ler zeigten, was die 360 wirklich kann: Kameo z.B. Das sah damals wirklich sehr gut aus & sieht auch heute nicht schlecht aus. PGR3 & PGR4? Als Rennspielvertretung, wo der PC'ler noch die Spiele von SimBim spielen musste, die vom Simulationsfaktor her wirklich gut waren, grafisch allerdings nicht mehr als ein müdes Grinsen provoziert haben.

  D.h. also, die Grafik auf Konsolen hat sich seit Jahren weiterentwickelt, schau dir ein Gears of War I von 2006 an & vergleich es mit damaligen Shootern, bis auf Crysis wirst du kein PC Spiel finden, was Grafisch in der selben Liga mitgespielt hat.

  Aber bei der ganzen Diskussion hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass die Realität am PC ausgeblendet wird:

  Der PC ist zwar in der Theorie leistungsstärker, aber wie siehts denn bitte in der Praxis aus? Wieoft wird die Mehrleistung sinnvoll genutzt? Gothic 3? Risen? Es gibt auf dem PC mMn mehr schlechte Spiele als auf der 360, allerdings auch wirklich gute "Überflieger", z.B. Anno.



> Wenn man nen PC hat braucht man eine Konsole nur weil man gerne von der Couch spielt, wer eine Konsole wegen den tollen Effekten, der tollen Grafik will hat irgendwie das Thema verfehlt.


  Stimm ich dir auch zu, allerdings hast du ein paar Dinge vergessen die für mich z.B. ausschlaggebend sind, im Moment nur an der Konsole zu spielen:

  - sehr viel weniger Bugs im vgl. zu PC Spielen
  - kein DRM bei 'normalen' Spielen
  - kein KS mit Aktivierungslimits, d.h. ich kann meine Spiele tauschen & verkaufen
  - Möglichkeit der Videothek zum Testen
  - Genres, die es mittlerweile nur noch auf Konsolen gibt, z.B. gute & viele Rennspiele seit Jahren ( PGR3, PGR4, Forza 2 & Forza 3 ) sowie Beat'n'Ups bzw. Spiele wie God of War III & Dante's Inferno, Bayonetta etc.



> Habe auch PS3 und nen High-End-PC, aber so vermessen zu bahaupten dass man keine Unterschiede sieht sind nur die, die sich einfach noch keinen gescheiten PC gegönnt haben und die PC-Grafik nur an den gammligen Low-Res/min-Detail Screens von PCG festmachen.


  Ist das so eine Macke von PC'lern, dass man bei jeder Gelegenheit darauf hinweisen muss, dass man einen High-End PC hat bzw. vermutet, dass "die doofen Konsoleros sich nur keinen guten leisten können"?

  Ich hab selber einen sehr guten PC & hätte das nötige Kleingeld für eine neue Grafikkarte der akt. Generation, wenn man bedenkt das ich für meine letzte Graka um die 500 EUR ausgegeben hab *g*.

  Nur: ich seh den Sinn nicht ... jedenfalls nicht im Moment.

  Übrigens, ja ich sehe kaum Unterschiede auf Grund von Screenshots. Vllt. sieht die Sache anders aus, wenn Metro 2033 auf meinem PC läuft ... nur ich hab das Spiel nicht. D.h. in echter Vergleich ist mir leider vergönnt.

  Ich muss aber auch wieder daraufhinweisen, dass ich seit dem Vorgänger des 286'er am PC arbeite & spiele, und damals Boulder Dash auf einem Bernstein-CRT gespielt hab.    D.h. ich hab die komplette Entwicklung der Grafik(en) mitgemacht & weiß, wieviel Spass man mit nur vier oder 16 Farben haben kann. D.h. Grafik ist für mich nicht Kriterium Nummero Uno, sondern das Spiel muss Spass machen. Allerdings, und da muss ich euch recht geben, können Spiele mit wirklich grusliger Grafik, wo man einfach merkt, hier wär mehr drin gewesen, selbst mich nicht überzeugen ... Risen für 360 war so ein Spiel.



> Aber es ist eh immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion. Morgen früh kommt dann Rabowke wieder ausm Busch und dann gehts weiter


  Ich hab einen recht anstrengenden Job, wo ich meistens bis irgendwann Nachts im Büro sitze & die Freunde bzw. 'realen' Kontakte wollen auch noch gepflegt werden.   

  Aber allein um dir eine Freude zu machen bin ich jeden Tag zwei Stunden früher auf Arbeit, damit ich mich durch 'meine' Foren wühlen kann.   

  Übrigens hast du in ca. drei Wochen wirklich Ruhe vor mir & dann wird der Rabowke wirklich ausm Busch springen ... dann bin ich nämlich mit Freunden & meiner Freundin in Australien.


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. März 2010)

Es wäre schön gewesen wenn ihr im Metro 2033 Test erwähnt hättet, dass das Spiel an STEAM gebunden ist. Für mich ist das der Grund dieses Spiel nicht zu kaufen.

 Irgendwann für 5,00 EUR, ja. Aber Vollpreistitel mit STEAM Zwang? Nein Danke.

 Grüße,

 Flo

 PS: Falls ich es im Test überlesen haben sollte will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (17. März 2010)

mal ganz abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Beleuchtung

 was zum Teufel ist mit dem FoV (Field of View) ... die Aspect Ratio scheint am PC nicht zu stimmen!
 Die Köpfe und alles andere ist immer viel dicker (gestreckter) als bei der Xbox ??? Am PC sehen die Köpfe extrem breit aus wenn man das so im direktvergleich sieht.


----------



## Suuk (17. März 2010)

> - sehr viel weniger Bugs im vgl. zu PC Spielen
> - kein DRM bei 'normalen' Spielen
> - kein KS mit Aktivierungslimits, d.h. ich kann meine Spiele tauschen & verkaufen
> - Möglichkeit der Videothek zum Testen
> - Genres, die es mittlerweile nur noch auf Konsolen gibt, z.B. gute &


 

 Weniger Bugs? - war mal so - vielleicht zur Ps2/Xbox1 Ära. Heutzutage gibt es genau soviel Bugs auf den Konsolen wie auf dem PC - nicht nur wegen dem multiplattform Trend sondern auch aufgrund der Tatsache dass die Konsoen nichts weiter als abgespeckte PCs mittlerweile sind. Sie werden ja immer mehr zu Multimedia-Centern umgebaut. Beispiel Prototype Ps3 Version - Ein Bug verhindert schlichtweg die Installation, da das Spiel von zu wenig  Speicherplatz ausging obwohl das nicht stimmte. Man muss sich das mal vorstellen. Man kann das Spiel nichtmal auf einer Konsole wegen eines solchen Bugs spielen. Darüberhinaus wissen wir auch dass Konsolenspiele mittlerweile installationen sowie Patches brauchen.

 Die Punkte 2-4 kann man alle Zusammenfassen - ich sage da nur abwarten - glaubst du etwa wirklich das DRM etwas UBI-Exklusives auf dem PC ist? 
 SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 3 auf der Psp macht den Anfang - dort musst du dich online registrieren um zugang zum Online-Modus zu bekommen. Du hast doch irgendwas von Spiele tauschen oder verkaufen gesagt - nicht bei einem solchen Spiel  .Wie gesagt das alles wird auch auf den Konsolen kommen - früher oder später.

 Punkt 5 ist okay - Ich meine was wären die Konsolen heutzutage denn ohne Exklusivtitel - in ein schickes Gehäuse gepackte Pcs? mehr jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Suuk (17. März 2010)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Beleuchtung
> 
> was zum Teufel ist mit dem FoV (Field of View) ... die Aspect Ratio scheint am PC nicht zu stimmen!
> Die Köpfe und alles andere ist immer viel dicker (gestreckter) als bei der Xbox ??? Am PC sehen die Köpfe extrem breit aus wenn man das so im direktvergleich sieht.


 
  Du hast sicherlich schon von Tesselation gehört oder etwa nicht? 
  Die haben hier ein wenig übertrieben wie ich finde und es hauptsächlich auf die Figuren angewandt deswegen sehen sie so aufgepumpt aus - wem es stört - kleiner Tipp man kann es ausschalten


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

Suuk schrieb:


> Weniger Bugs? - war mal so - vielleicht zur Ps2/Xbox1 Ära. Heutzutage gibt es genau soviel Bugs auf den Konsolen wie auf dem PC - nicht nur wegen dem multiplattform Trend sondern auch aufgrund der Tatsache dass die Konsoen nichts weiter als abgespeckte PCs mittlerweile sind. Sie werden ja immer mehr zu Multimedia-Centern umgebaut. Beispiel Prototype Ps3 Version - Ein Bug verhindert schlichtweg die Installation, da das Spiel von zu wenig  Speicherplatz ausging obwohl das nicht stimmte. Man muss sich das mal vorstellen. Man kann das Spiel nichtmal auf einer Konsole wegen eines solchen Bugs spielen. Darüberhinaus wissen wir auch dass Konsolenspiele mittlerweile installationen sowie Patches brauchen.


 Die Arguementation find ich ein wenig merkwürdig, natürlich ist die Struktur einer 360 dem eines PCs ziemlich ähnlich, das stimmt, aber dafür ist die Basis immer einheitlich. D.h. Entwickler müssen hier nicht für zig tausend Konfigurationen & Treiber ihr Spiel anpassen, sondern sie entwickeln für eine Basis.

 Schau dir doch einfach mal die Foren an, wenn neue Spiele erscheinen:
 "Spiel XYZ läuft bei mir nicht!" -> Antwort "Boah du nup, bei mir läuft es perfekt!" -> Antwort "Bei mir läufts auch nicht ..." etc.pp.

 Sowas hat man, bis auf dein PS3 Beispiel  , nun wirklich nicht. Da ich keine PS3 habe, sondern "nur" eine 360, lief Prototype bei mir ohne Probleme.

 Des Weiteren brauch ein 360 Spiel keine Installation, es ist freiwillig. Die Patches für Spiele kann man an einer Hand abzählen, wenn, dann ist es eine Sache von 5 Sek. ohne zutun.

 Davon ab, mir sind bei 360 Spielen noch nie "Plotstopper"-Bugs oder ähnliches aufgefallen, selbst kleinere Glitches halten sich in Grenzen.

 Die zuletzt von mir gekauften Spiele liefen, gefühlt, 1+++ .



> Die Punkte 2-4 kann man alle Zusammenfassen - ich sage da nur abwarten - glaubst du etwa wirklich das DRM etwas UBI-Exklusives auf dem PC ist?


 DRM gibt es nicht erst seit Ubisoft, sondern bereits seit einiger Form in 'krasserer' Ausführung, z.B. Aktivierungslimits etc. 

 Nehmen wir Bioshock 1, kam wann, 2007, raus? Hatte bereits ein Limit von x. Aktivierungen, die Konsolen ( nicht Handhelds  ) sind bis heute davon verschont geblieben.



> SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 3 auf der Psp macht den Anfang - dort musst du dich online registrieren um zugang zum Online-Modus zu bekommen. Du hast doch irgendwas von Spiele tauschen oder verkaufen gesagt - nicht bei einem solchen Spiel  .Wie gesagt das alles wird auch auf den Konsolen kommen - früher oder später.


 Ich sprach eigentlich von PS3, 360 und gerne auch Wii ... Davon ab, wieviele PSP Spiele 'muss' man Online registrieren? 



> Punkt 5 ist okay - Ich meine was wären die Konsolen heutzutage denn ohne Exklusivtitel - in ein schickes Gehäuse gepackte Pcs? mehr jedenfalls nicht.


 Aber darum gehts doch? Wir reden hier über Spiele, in einem Spieleforum, d.h. was vergleichen wir? Genau, die Spiele. Ich persönlich hab die 360 um eben genau die Spiele zu spielen, die auf dem PC keine Lobby haben oder eben keine Käufer finden.


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

Suuk schrieb:


> > - sehr viel weniger Bugs im vgl. zu PC Spielen
> > - kein DRM bei 'normalen' Spielen
> > - kein KS mit Aktivierungslimits, d.h. ich kann meine Spiele tauschen & verkaufen
> > - Möglichkeit der Videothek zum Testen
> ...


 
 Mag sein das Prototype einen solch gravierenden Bug hatte, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Konsolentitel zu 99% Offline und aus der Packung heraus problemlos funktionieren. Zwar gibt es auch bei Konsolen Updates, aber von Zuständen wie sie teilweise auf PC existieren (Release-Day Patch) ist man noch meilenweit entfernt. Mir kam auf der 360 noch kein Spiel unter das ich nicht spielen konnte.

 Und wegen DRM etc. Problematik vertritt Rabowke die gleiche Meinung wie ich. Sollten die Publisher den Konsolenmarkt ähnlich in Angriff nehmen wie es derzeit dem Pc Markt der Fall ist, dann werde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen bzw. meine anderen Aktivitäten ausweiten - ganz einfach! Ich sehe nicht ein für irgendwelche Unternehmen die seelenlose Melkkuh zu spielen. Wäre zwar schade, aber hey - gibt schlimmeres!


----------



## Suuk (17. März 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Arguementation find ich ein wenig merkwürdig, natürlich ist die Struktur einer 360 dem eines PCs ziemlich ähnlich, das stimmt, aber dafür ist die Basis immer einheitlich. D.h. Entwickler müssen hier nicht für zig tausend Konfigurationen & Treiber ihr Spiel anpassen, sondern sie entwickeln für eine Basis.
> 
> Schau dir doch einfach mal die Foren an, wenn neue Spiele erscheinen:
> "Spiel XYZ läuft bei mir nicht!" -> Antwort "Boah du nup, bei mir läuft es perfekt!" -> Antwort "Bei mir läufts auch nicht ..." etc.pp.
> ...


 
 Ich finde das ist zu kurz gedacht - Es gibt nicht nur die Xbo360 sondern eben auch die Ps3 und ich klammere nunmal nicht diese Konsole einfach aus. 
 Natürlich ist die Basis gleich jedoch stimmt es absolut nicht, dass man die Patches an einer Hand abzählen kann - fast zu jedem Spiel gibt es Patches ob jetzt zu Bioshock1 oder Darksiders oder was auch immer - Patches sind auf den Konsolen nichts außergewöhliches mehr.

 Natürlich braucht kein Xbox360 Spiel eine Installation - aber wie läuft es dann? - wenn du die Ladezeit extrem verkürzen kannst macht es schon Sinn.
 Bsp: 

 The Orange Box (Ladezeit beim Spielstart)
 DVD: 44,5 Sekunden 
 HD-Installation: 25,5 Sekunden
 Savegame: 
 DVD: 47 Sekunden 
 HD-Installation: 15 Sekunden





> DRM gibt es nicht erst seit Ubisoft, sondern bereits seit einiger Form in 'krasserer' Ausführung, z.B. Aktivierungslimits etc.
> 
> Nehmen wir Bioshock 1, kam wann, 2007, raus? Hatte bereits ein Limit von x. Aktivierungen, die Konsolen ( nicht Handhelds  ) sind bis heute davon verschont geblieben.
> 
> ...


 
 Ubisoft hab ich als krasses Beispiel genommen um zu verdeutlichen wohin die Entwicklung von DRM gehen wird. Mir ist schon klar dass DRM schon viel länger existiert  .Jedoch gibt es auf der Xbox360 auch sehr sehr viele Raubkopien. Sieht man immer dann wenn Microsoft mal wieder User bannt, da jedoch nicht alle User online mit ihren Konsolen sind, ist das Ausmaß noch weit aus größer. Zwangsläufig wird deswegen DRM eingeführt wie eben bei der stark betroffenen psp - ist nunmal der (sicherste) Schutz. Wie gesagt SOCOM ist der Anfang zu dem was kommen wird - war ja beim PC auch nicht anders - dort war es Half-Life 2 und Steam und was haben wir heute? - fast jedes neue Spiel besitzt DRM. 




> Aber darum gehts doch? Wir reden hier über Spiele, in einem Spieleforum, d.h. was vergleichen wir? Genau, die Spiele. Ich persönlich hab die 360 um eben genau die Spiele zu spielen, die auf dem PC keine Lobby haben oder eben keine Käufer finden.


 
 Kann man so unterschreiben


----------



## Suuk (17. März 2010)

coony schrieb:


> Mag sein das Prototype einen solch gravierenden Bug hatte, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Konsolentitel zu 99% Offline und aus der Packung heraus problemlos funktionieren. Zwar gibt es auch bei Konsolen Updates, aber von Zuständen wie sie teilweise auf PC existieren (Release-Day Patch) ist man noch meilenweit entfernt. Mir kam auf der 360 noch kein Spiel unter das ich nicht spielen konnte.


 
   Also ich muss eins dazu sagen - Ein PC ist nichts für Leute die keine Ahnung von der IT-Welt haben. Man muss schon wissen wie man ein Spiel zum laufen bekommt - es ist nicht einfach mit dem Kauf gemacht. Ich bin mir sicher das Rabowke jedes Spiel auf dem PC zum laufen gebracht hat, da er schon sehr lange dabei ist. Für mich gilt das Gleiche - außerdem kann man sich notfalls ein Dual-Boot System aufbauen. Ein System für das arbeiten und das andere allein fürs Zocken + Multimedia. Dann sollte man weniger Probleme mit der Software haben. Ich stand jedenfalls noch nie vor unlösbaren Problemen wenn es um ein Spiel welches ich spielen wollte ging - hinsichtlich dem start eines Spiels.


----------



## N-o-x (17. März 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schau dir doch einfach mal die Foren an, wenn neue Spiele erscheinen:
> "Spiel XYZ läuft bei mir nicht!" -> Antwort "Boah du nup, bei mir läuft es perfekt!" -> Antwort "Bei mir läufts auch nicht ..." etc.pp.
> 
> Sowas hat man, bis auf dein PS3 Beispiel  , nun wirklich nicht. Da ich keine PS3 habe, sondern "nur" eine 360, lief Prototype bei mir ohne Probleme.


 In der Regel ist sowas doch ein Problem des Entwicklers und nicht der Plattform. Bei bestimmten Studios kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass sie wieder den Bock abschießen werden. Mal Risen oder Sacred 2 auf der Konsole gespielt? Letzteres wohlgemerkt mit reichlich Verspätung, weil vor Release erstmal ordentlich Bugfixing auf dem Rücken der PC Spieler betrieben wurde? 

 Selbst bei GTA IV hat man gesehen, dass schon in der Planung ordentlich was schief gelaufen ist, wenn man sich erstens mehr auf 100 Zusatzprogramme und DRM konzentriert und zweitens die Hinweise der Presse, wonach schon in der Beta Version ATI Karten nicht anständig liefen, igrnoriert und das Spiel in der Form Gold gehen lässt.

 @Metro 2033
 Die XBox360 Version sieht schlechter aus als die PC Version mit minimalen Details (siehe PCGH Screenshots). Hier zu behaupten "sieht angesichts des Alters der Konsole KAUM schlechter aus" halte ich für einen Witz. Die Beleuchtung der Box-Version ist schlicht crap und Stand der Technik 2005.


----------



## FlyingDutch (17. März 2010)

Was ist denn das schon wieder für eine seltsame Diskussion ?

  Ja die PC Grafik sieht besser aus. Allerdings kostet ein aktueller PC mit entsprechenden Prozi Graka usw. locker das 5- 10fache von dem was eine Konsole kostet. Ist die Grafik zehnmal so gut ? Nein. Das ist in etwa so, als wenn ich zwei Autos vergleiche: Das eine Auto hat 100 PS und fährt 180, das andere hat 200 PS und fährt 200. (Okay Beschleunigung lasse ich nun mal aufgrund der Vergleichbarkeit weg  ) 

  Fakt ist einfach, dass die Leistung eines PCs von den Spieleentwicklern nicht ausgenutzt wird. In der Theorie hat ein Quadcore doppelt soviele Recheneinheiten wie die CPU einer Xbox. PC-Grafikkarten sind entzwischen schon mehrere Generationen weiter als die GPU der Xbox. Wenn ich also die reine Leistung betrachte, dann sieht die Grafik auf dem PC eigentlich richtig mies aus. 

 Mich persönlich würde mal interessieren, wie ein Spiel aussehen würde, welches genauso gut an eine 5890 + Quadcore angepasst wird, wie es bei Konsolenspielen der Fall ist.


----------



## N-o-x (17. März 2010)

FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Ja die PC Grafik sieht besser aus. Allerdings kostet ein aktueller PC mit entsprechenden Prozi Graka usw. locker das 5- 10fache von dem was eine Konsole kostet. Ist die Grafik zehnmal so gut ? Nein. Das ist in etwa so, als wenn ich zwei Autos vergleiche: Das eine Auto hat 100 PS und fährt 180, das andere hat 200 PS und fährt 200. (Okay Beschleunigung lasse ich nun mal aufgrund der Vergleichbarkeit weg  )
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, dass die Leistung eines PCs von den Spieleentwicklern nicht ausgenutzt wird. In der Theorie hat ein Quadcore doppelt soviele Recheneinheiten wie die CPU einer Xbox. PC-Grafikkarten sind entzwischen schon mehrere Generationen weiter als die GPU der Xbox. Wenn ich also die reine Leistung betrachte, dann sieht die Grafik auf dem PC eigentlich richtig mies aus.


 Das ganze Posting in Unsinn. 
 Metro 2033 läuft mit einer HD5770 flüssig und die kostet 130 Euro. Der Rest des Systems ist mehr oder weniger egal, da das Spiel Grafiklimitiert ist. Man sollte natürlich keinen 10 Jahre alten Single Core Prozessor haben.

 Dafür bekommst du eine Optik, die technisch 2 Generationen weiter ist. Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung was die Impementierung komplexer Beleuchtung, Tesselation, Anti Aliasing usw. an Rechenarbeit und dementsprechend Performance kostet. 

 Nimm irgendein Konsolenspiel, das flüssig läuft und patche SSAO (hat heute fast jedes PC Spiel) hinzu und du wirst einstellige Fps haben.

 Die XBox360 hat einen TripleCore Prozessor mit je 2 Threads pro Kern, ist also eine virtuelle 6 Kern CPU.


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

Suuk schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist zu kurz gedacht - Es gibt nicht nur die Xbo360 sondern eben auch die Ps3 und ich klammere nunmal nicht diese Konsole einfach aus.


 Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Ich hab mich nur auf "meine" Konsole bezogen, hätte aber natürlich alle Konsolen <> PC vergleichen müssen.



> Natürlich ist die Basis gleich jedoch stimmt es absolut nicht, dass man die Patches an einer Hand abzählen kann - fast zu jedem Spiel gibt es Patches ob jetzt zu Bioshock1 oder Darksiders oder was auch immer - Patches sind auf den Konsolen nichts außergewöhliches mehr.


 Stimmt, aber sie sind nicht Standard. Mit einer Hand abzählen war jetzt vllt. übertrieben, für ca. 60% meiner 360 Spiele gibt es einen Patch.

 Aber:

 Hier muss ich mich schon coony anschließen: es gab bislang kein Spiel auf bzw. in meiner 360 (  ), was nicht out-of-the-box lief. Darksiders, weil du es angesprochen hast, hat IMO das Tearing beseitigt. Ich hab Darksiders zu 50% durch bevor der Patch kam, weil ich in der Zeit im Urlaub war und dann kamen andere Spiele. 

 D.h. ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass Spiele für Konsolen fehlerfreier veröffentlicht werden. Was nun die Gründe dafür sind ( Unfähigkeit der PC Entwickler, Treiberprobleme auf dem PC und und und ), ist mir als Käufer eigentlich egal: ich möchte für mein Geld ein solides & fehlerfreies Spiel haben und das bekomme ich, im Moment, eher auf Konsolen.

 Davon ab, ich hatte bislang keine Probleme bei PC Spielen, ich erinnere mich noch an Diskussionen hier, wo ich meinte "Nope, läuft alles perfekt!" und dafür angefeindet wurde. *g*



> Natürlich braucht kein Xbox360 Spiel eine Installation - aber wie läuft es dann? - wenn du die Ladezeit extrem verkürzen kannst macht es schon Sinn.


 Es klang eingangs so, als ob es mittlerweile Standard und Pflicht sei, dass man Spiele installieren muss. Selbst bei der PS3 sollten die Spiele, die man installieren muss, in der Minderheit sein, oder?



> Ubisoft hab ich als krasses Beispiel genommen um zu verdeutlichen wohin die Entwicklung von DRM gehen wird. Mir ist schon klar dass DRM schon viel länger existiert  .Jedoch gibt es auf der Xbox360 auch sehr sehr viele Raubkopien. Sieht man immer dann wenn Microsoft mal wieder User bannt, da jedoch nicht alle User online mit ihren Konsolen sind, ist das Ausmaß noch weit aus größer. Zwangsläufig wird deswegen DRM eingeführt wie eben bei der stark betroffenen psp - ist nunmal der (sicherste) Schutz.


 Hmm, ich lehne mich jetzt ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, in naher Zukunft ( akt. Konsolengeneration ), wird kein DRM System eingeführt.

 Warum? Ganz einfach, nehmen wir den Zeitraum von Bioshock bis heute ... es gab keine Publisher, die ein ähnliches System für Konsolen fordern. Vllt. tun sie es hinter verschlossenen Türen, aber im Gegensatz zum PC Markt hört man aus dem Lager nichts, ganz im Gegenteil:

 Trotz der Problematik der 360 bis vor einigen Monaten, sprich Raubkopien waren möglich, waren die Verkaufszahlen stark. In einigen Fällen sogar vor der PS3, die nun wirklich bis heute ungeknackt ist.

 Vor einigen Monaten hat MS bei der 360 die Laufwerke mit einer neuen Revision eingebaut, die bis heute als fast unmöglich zu knacken sind, denn das Verfahren zum Drive-Key auslesen benötigt Equipment, was nur ein paar Hacker haben. 

 Mein letzter Stand der Dinge ist, dass die letzten Rev. aus Sep. 2009 bis heute nicht geknackt ist, jedenfalls nicht für den normalen Anwender, der vorher seine 360 ohne Probleme modifizieren konnte. 



> Kann man so unterschreiben


 Wir nähern uns langsam an, glaub ich ...


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

N-o-x schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung was die Impementierung komplexer Beleuchtung,


 Hast du dir mal die Videos zur CryEngine 3 angesehen? Dort wird verdeutlicht, wie man komplexe Beleuchtung auf einer 360 & PS3 realisiert.

 D.h. also, mit technischem Know-How kann man durchaus ein wenig mehr rausholen.



> Tesselation,


 Dachte gerade Tessellation sei eingeführt worden, damit eben nicht mehr Performance für die zerlegung der Polygone benötigt wird? 

 Ein wenig Offtopic & mein Wissen von DX hat ein wenig gelitten:
 Tessellation gab es doch bereits früher, sprich die hardwareseitige Aufteilung von Polygonen in Dreiecke? Das neue Feature von DX11 ist doch, afaik, nur eine Weiterentwicklung dessen, oder lieg ich hier grundlegend falsch? 



> [...] Anti Aliasing usw. an Rechenarbeit und dementsprechend Performance kostet.


 Anti-Aliasing ist natürlich auch auf der 360 ( und PS3 ) möglich, Standard sind 2x AA sowie in einigen Fällen 4x AA. Das sollte man vllt. wissen bevor man behauptet, jetzt nicht du in deinem Posting, aber ich habs schon oft hier gelesen, dass die Konsolen kein AA könnten.



> Nimm irgendein Konsolenspiel, das flüssig läuft und patche SSAO (hat heute fast jedes PC Spiel) hinzu und du wirst einstellige Fps haben.


 Auch hier wieder: was ist SSAO?


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

Suuk schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht kein Xbox360 Spiel eine Installation - aber wie läuft es dann? - wenn du die Ladezeit extrem verkürzen kannst macht es schon Sinn.
> Bsp:
> 
> The Orange Box (Ladezeit beim Spielstart)
> ...


 
  Das ist ja genau der Punkt. Natürlich lässt sich der Spielkompfort auf Konsole durch Installation steigern, aber notwendig ist es nicht. 
  Ich drehe lieber ein paar Sekunde mehr die Däumchen, statt evtl. ganz auf ein Spiel verzichten zu müssen, weil es aus irgend einem Grund nicht läuft. Ich glaube einem PC Spieler geht es da ähnlich. 

 P.S. Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, Prototype lies sich auf der PS3 nicht installieren - konnte man es denn ohne Installation spielen?


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

Hallo erst mal,

ich finde es weder klug noch sinnvoll, ein "Gerät" von Microsoft zu erwerben, da ja jeder weiß das seit anbeginn der Windows-Zeitrechnung nichts wirklich Lobenswertes dieses Haus verlassen hat. Noch dazu ist die XBox360 ein fünf Jahre alter, standartisierter PC. Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wer spielt seine Spiele noch auf einem solch alten PC?
Und der größte Kritikpunkt ist das fehlen hoher Auflösungen.


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> ich finde es weder klug noch sinnvoll, ein "Gerät" von Microsoft zu erwerben, da ja jeder weiß das seit anbeginn der Windows-Zeitrechnung nichts wirklich Lobenswertes dieses Haus verlassen hat. Noch dazu ist die XBox360 ein fünf Jahre alter, standartisierter PC. Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wer spielt seine Spiele noch auf einem solch alten PC?
> Und der größte Kritikpunkt ist das fehlen hoher Auflösungen.


Aha, was ist unklug daran  199€ auszugeben und 90% aller aktuell erscheinenden Spiele spielen zu können? Ohne "Kopierschutz, DRM, Online Zwang" - Probleme? 

 P.S. Und wenn man jahrelang in 320 x 240 Auflösungen gespielt hat, sind 1280 x 720 gar nicht so niedrig.


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. März 2010)

Ich find es erstaunlich, dass sich der „Mythos“ des teuren PCs so sehr aufrecht erhält. Ich hab meinen letzten vor etwa 3 ½ Jahren gekauft (C2D E6600, 8800GTX, 4GB RAM) und bisher lief eigentlich so ziemlich alles drauf, Größtenteils auf High/Very High und ner Auflösung von 1920x1200 ohne größere Probleme. (teilweise sogar WEIL die meisten Spiele heutzutage für Konsole entwickelt werden und meist nur für den PC „portiert“ werden im Nachhinein um noch etwas Geld zu machen ohne sich größere Mühe oder Anstrengungen zu machen).

 Erst in letzter Zeit mit Spielen wie Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Aliens vs. Predator und nun Metro 2033 denk ich langsam über ein Upgrade nach (vor allem ne neue Grafikkarte, evtl. ne neue CPU). Die GraKa würde so etwa bei 200-300€ liegen, wollte aber eigentl. darauf warten was NVIDIA nu rausbringt weil ich eher zu deren Produkten tendiere (aus „fanboy“-Gründen und weil ich zahlreiche Probleme hatte mit ATI Treibern auf diversen Laptops ) 

 Im Gegensatz dazu kauft man sich die Konsolen zwar einmal unterm Entwicklungspreis, kann diese aber weder Modular upgraden (insofern bleibt die Grafik gleich schlecht oder gut je nach Betrachtungsweise), noch hat man irgendwelchen Einfluss darauf wann es nu „Vorwärts“ geht mit der Technik. Das bestimmen immer noch die Inhaber der einzelnen Systeme (und im Moment scheinen sie sich dahingehends eher zurückzuhalten und es schaut nach 2013+ aus) und dann muss eine komplett neue her, die meistens auch nicht Rückwärtskompatibel ist mit früheren Modellen.
 Für die „billige“ Konsole zahlt man dann aber in zahlreichen anderen Sektoren ein, z.B. die Software an sich… nimmt man den Beispiel Metro 2033, weil es in diesem Topic darum geht und schaue man sich bei Amazon.de die Preise an, die PC Version gibt es schon ab 35€, die Konsolenversion für ~55€.

 Das mag nicht bei jedem Spiel gleich aussehen, aber die Tendenz geht schon dahingehend, weil die „Mütterkonzerne“ dazuverdienen wollen, auch 10-15€ pro Spiel kann sich bei genügend Titeln anhäufen.
 Dazu gibt es noch solche Sachen wie die „Xbox Live Gold“-Membership für 50€ im Jahr, die man braucht um Online zu spielen und Zahlreiche „DLC-Pakete“ wie z.B. die von Valve die es auf dem PC Kostenlos dazugibt (aber Microsoft einen Preis abverlangt). Wo wir bei Ubisoft sind, hat z.B. auch die PC-Version von Assassin’s Creed 2 die DLCs die für Konsolen 10 bzw. 6€ kosten inklusive, andere Beispiele wären z.B. Mass Effects „Bring Down the Sky“ etc.

 Was den „DRM“ angeht, so sehe ich Xbox Live und das Playstation Network an sich schon als DRM an, welche strikt kontrollieren was auf eine Konsole darf, welche Spiele vertrieben werden können, welche Inhalte über ihren Online-Dienst vertrieben werden können und sogar Preise für Sachen wie DLC bestimmen können. Insofern ist es so etwas wie Steam, nur um einiges restriktiver.
 War auch nicht vor 2 Wochen oder so das gesamte Playstation Network down und niemand konnte sich einloggen oder Spielen für einen gesamten Tag wegen eines einfachen Kalenderbugs? http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,705714/PS3-Kalender-Bug-Problem-beseitigt/News/ 

 Auch werden teils selbst auf Konsolen von einigen Publishern eigene Dienste mit den Spielen und Xbox Live kombiniert um diese zu pushen und es kommt zu weiteren Abhängigkeiten. Beispiele dafür sind z.B. EAs Statistiksystem bei Battlefield: Bad Company 2, welches falls die EA Server down sind (was in den letzten Wochen genügends passiert ist) auf keiner Plattform das Spielen des Spiels erlauben. Oder das „Cerberus Network“ (getauft Project 10$) für Mass Effect 2, wo man sein Produkt aktivieren muss um die DLC Inhalte zu bekommen (und das auch nur 1x pro Kopie, insofern ist nichts mit „Weiterverkaufen“ oder Videothek). 

 Btw. hier gibt es eine relative Up2Date Liste von XBox360/PS3-Spielen und auf welcher Auflösung und mit was für ein AA sie *tatsächlich* laufen: http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1113342
 Dabei gibt es auch Kandidaten mit ungöttlichen Auflösungen wie 1024x576 oder 1024x600, weil es manchen Entwicklern zunehmends schwer fällt auf manchen Konsolen zu "optimieren", vor allem da jede davon mindestens einen eindeutigen "Bottleneck" hat, wo bei der Entwicklung eingespart wurde. Ich bin mir nicht sicher was einfacher für die Entwickler ist, für zahlreiche Computer-Builds zu testen oder Spiele dahingehends zu komprimieren/einschränken/downzugraden (was Texturen, Sichtweite, Sound, Videos etc. angeht) dass Sie auf einer 4-5 Jahre alten Konsole noch "flüssig" laufen.


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

coony schrieb:


> JBNuff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo erst mal,
> ...


 Nostalgie ist eine sache, aber im Jahr 2010 199€ für so etwas altes auszugeben ist meiner Meinung nach unklug.

 Ich besitz'ne PS2 die hat auch schon füf Jahre auf'm Buckel und hab mir noch im letzen Jahr drei Spiele für das Teil zugelegt(wie doof ist das dsenn?...)
 Und trotz der Tatsache, dass es einige Titel Exklusiv nur für ein System gibt, ist das für "MICH" kein Grund Microsoft geld in den Rachen zu werfen, warum auch.

 Würde mich mal interessieren welche Titel abgesehen von Fable2 XBox-Exklusiv sind. Meines Erachtens sind die meisten Brüller-Spiele entweder noch zusätzlich für PC oder PS3 verfügbar!

 Also ist meistens eine Version vom Spiel mit besser Grafik als die der XBox360 auf dem Markt, oder?

 Z.B. Final Fantasy 13, is für PS3 sogar billiger als für XBox360.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

wen wundert es bitte, dass es auf dem PC besser aussieht? 

 Aber mal ganz ehrlich, irgendwie kommt die Athmosphäre bei der 360 geiler rüber, besonders bei Bild 3,4,5,7,9. Da dort die XBox 360 Version wesentlich dunkler ist und bessere (zumindest empfinde ich es so) Farben darstellt. Ich finde halt es wirkt auf dem PC teilweise einfach zu blass und zu hell. 

 Bitte liebe Fanboys, die sich Grafikkarten für über 300€ gekauft haben, nehmt es nich persönlich, es ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

Man hat die >>>"MÖGLICHKEIT"<<< die Grafikeinstellungen am PC zu ändern, nach belieben.....im Spiel und im Grafiktreiber-Menü. Also, wenn die Bilder am PC net so gut aussehen, dann liegt das ganz simpel an einer falschen Konfiguration.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

Das ist immer so eine Sache. Ich bin kein Vollidiot, trotzdem war es aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Fanboys mich wieder angreifen wollen. Wiegesagt...

 Du sagst, man kann alles im Grafikkartentreiber einstellen, dann gibt es aber viele Leute die dir sagen werden: ''Wenn du etwas am PC verstellst, können wir auch etwas an der 360 verstellen''. Das ist das Gleiche wie bei den PS3 - XBox 360 Vergleichen.


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> Nostalgie ist eine sache, aber im Jahr 2010 199€ für so etwas altes auszugeben ist meiner Meinung nach unklug.
> 
> Ich besitz'ne PS2 die hat auch schon füf Jahre auf'm Buckel und hab mir noch im letzen Jahr drei Spiele für das Teil zugelegt(wie doof ist das dsenn?...)
> Und trotz der Tatsache, dass es einige Titel Exklusiv nur für ein System gibt, ist das für "MICH" kein Grund Microsoft geld in den Rachen zu werfen, warum auch.
> ...


 Umgekehrt für mich - weil eben so gut wie alle PC Spiele (Bioshock 1+2, Metro2033, Mass Effekt2, SC Conviction, ja selbst Crysis2) ,auch auf Xbox rauskommen, und es kaum PC Exclusiv Titel gibt die mich interessieren, spiele ich auf der Xbox  - dir eine Liste zu Xbox Exclusivtiteln  machen, ne danke > Google ist dein Freund.

 Und die Version mit deutlich besserer Grafik (PC) gibts leider nur mit entsprechender HW  (siehe GTA4 oder auch Metro2033) - der Unterschied reicht mir nicht aus, bzw. steht in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis, zumal sich der Spielspaß für mich dadurch kaum erhöht. Und unter den Konsolen hat bei direkten Vergleichen meist die 360 die Nase vor der PS3, von daher...

 Wenn DU Hass auf Microsoft hast - dein Problem, nicht meines. Bin sehr zufrieden, bei dem Kundenservice könnte sich so mancher eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.

 FF13 ist billiger für PS3??? WTF??? - was möchtest du mir damit sagen? Mal ist der eine billiger, mal der andere, davon abgesehen das ich noch nie ein 360 Spiel für mehr als 25€ gekauft habe und auch nie FF gespielt habe


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

Modden lassen sich die Kisten villeicht, aber ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen meiner PS3:

 -kein Antialiasing
 -keine anisotrope Filterung
 -kein Transparenz-Antialiasing
 -keine Texturfilter Optionen
 -keine Umgebungsverdeckung(Ambient Occlusion)
 (NVIDIA Treiber, ATI bietet ähnliche Optionen)

 ach ja, Aflösung frei wählbar. Macht sich nunmal Besser an'nem FullHD-Bildschirm auch in FullHD(1920x1080) zu Spielen.

 sprich, es gibt keine Einstellungsmöglickeiten auf den Konsolen die ein Spiel besser als sonst aussehen lassen!?


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Für die „billige“ Konsole zahlt man dann aber in zahlreichen anderen Sektoren ein, z.B. die Software an sich… nimmt man den Beispiel Metro 2033, weil es in diesem Topic darum geht und schaue man sich bei Amazon.de die Preise an, die PC Version gibt es schon ab 35€, die Konsolenversion für ~55€.
> 
> Das mag nicht bei jedem Spiel gleich aussehen, aber die Tendenz geht schon dahingehend, weil die „Mütterkonzerne“ dazuverdienen wollen, auch 10-15€ pro Spiel kann sich bei genügend Titeln anhäufen.


 Ich will nur kurz auf den Teil eingehen, auf den Rest vllt. nachher bzw. heute Abend:

 Den Mehrpreis kassiert nicht der Publisher, sondern der Konsolenhersteller ... sprich MS und/oder Sony. Das sind Lizenzgebühren die abgeführt werden müssen.

 Zweitens: wer Spiele noch in Deutschland kauft, vorallem Konsolentitel, ist mMn selber schuld hier einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen. Zavvi.com & Amazon.co.uk verkaufen brandneue 360 Spiele um die 35-40 Pfund, manchmal sogar noch weniger.

 Zavvi verlangt 1 Pfund Versandkosten ... so bist du also, wenn du Vorbesteller bist, bei unter 40 EUR bei einem brandneuen Xbox360 Spiel.


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. März 2010)

Was die Screenshots angeht würd ich dem ganzen nicht zu viel Beachtung schenken außer was Texturen/Details und Sachen wie Schatten betrifft etc.... schon vor allem nicht was die "Farben" angeht, an denen sich anscheinend so viele Aufhängen. Irgendwie fehlen bei der XBox Version vor allem in einigen Bildern nen ganzen Haufen Schwarz/Grauwerte, sieht fast so aus als ob da irgendein Problem mit der Color Range/Konvertierung entstanden ist, außerdem scheinen die zwei komplett andere Farbtemperaturen zu haben...

 Einen "Direktvergleich" kann man prinzipiell nur unter den gleichen Verhältnissen machen, schon leicht Unterschiedliche Hardware mit anderen Treibern wie z.B. ATI/NVIDIA kann zu nem anderen Bild führen, ganz zu schweigen von komplett anderen Geräten mit unterschiedlichen Rendering-Verfahren, Codecs bei Videos und Einstellungen. Darüberhinaus steht da noch Subjektiv der Unterschied zwischen den Einstellungen und der Qualität jeweils beim Display selbst, und dem wie das Ganze auf dem Bildschirm jedes Leser abgebildet wird und den Eindruck an das jeweilige Augenpaar vermittelt.

 Wie man bei so vielen Fehlerquellen davon sprechen kann, dass eine Version "besser, weil heller" oder "Farben find ich geiler!" sprechen kann würde ich gerne wissen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> Modden lassen sich die Kisten villeicht, aber ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen meiner PS3:
> 
> -kein Antialiasing
> -keine anisotrope Filterung
> ...


Den Sinn und Verstand von Einstellmöglichkeiten hast du aber schon verstanden, oder? Das implementieren Entwickler nicht aus Spass am Coden, sondern weil ein Spiel auf einem PC, wo es zig Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten gibt, skalieren muss. D.h. es muss auf schwächeren PCs noch gut laufen und auf sehr guten PCs gut aussehen.

 Warum sollte man soetwas auf einem geschlossenen System wie der Konsole implementieren? Damit der Spieler die Grafik per Hand runterregeln kann und sie schlechter aussieht? Nicht wirklich. Hochregeln, damit das Spiel stockt? Warum? Man möchte ein optimales Spielerlebnis haben, dazu gehört ein flüssiges Gameplay.

 Das manche PC Spieler ihren eigenen PC überschätzen ( "Klar hab ich ne 512 MB Grafikkarte, DualCore und will GTA IV mit FullHD Auflösung und 8x AA spielen!!1eins" ) mag ja sein, soetwas gehört aber nicht auf die Konsole. Hier wird jedem Spieler weltweit das gleiche Spielgefühl vermittelt. Forza 3 läuft bei Klaus-Meier in Berlin genauso schnell wie bei Lin Yi im tiefsten China.

 Das mal als Erklärung zum Thema "Einstellmöglichkeiten" und "Wieso fehlen die auf meiner 360/PS3/insert random console here".


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> Modden lassen sich die Kisten villeicht, aber ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen meiner PS3:
> 
> -kein Antialiasing
> -keine anisotrope Filterung
> ...


 Verstehe nicht warum du so überrascht bist? Weshalb hast du dir eigentlich eine Konsole gekauft? Um an Konfigurationen herumzuschrauben? Erscheint mir irgendwie "unklug".

 Mal eine Gegenfrage - was ist deiner Meinung nach "klug"? Sich demnächst eine 6 Kern CPU + Fermi für zig hunderte € kaufen, um Spiele, welche es nicht gibt und welche auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen, zu spielen?


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

Das war ne Feststellung, nichts weiter.


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. März 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich will nur kurz auf den Teil eingehen, auf den Rest vllt. nachher bzw. heute Abend:
> 
> Den Mehrpreis kassiert nicht der Publisher, sondern der Konsolenhersteller ... sprich MS und/oder Sony. Das sind Lizenzgebühren die abgeführt werden müssen.
> 
> ...


 Das meint ich eigentlich mit "Mutterkonzern" (der Konsolen), mir ist da nichts anderes eingefallen, ansonsten hätt ich Publisher geschrieben xD

 Zu "zweitens", klar kriegt man die da billiger, ich kauf auch eigentlich (fast) nur noch von da, aber der 10€/Pfund Unterschied zwischen PC und X360 ist auch dort immer noch da, und für jedes gekaufte Spiel zahlst du halt zusätzlich 10€+ für die ursprüngliche (250-300€ teure by now) Konsolenhardware dazu.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_10?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=metro+2033&sprefix=metro+2033 
http://www.game.co.uk/search.aspx?s=metro%202033 

 Evtl. kommt das, je nachdem wieviel man spielt auch teurer heraus als ein Spiele-PC und eine bessere Grafik als eine X360 (auch wenn man auf Mid/Low spielen muss) auf ner höheren Auflösung gibt der auch nach 5 Jahren immer noch her  

 Und mal ehrlich, welcher "normale" Spielekäufer in DE greift zum Onlineversand/import aus anderen Ländern anstatt einfach in die nächste SATURN-Kette o.Ä. zu laufen und es einfach da zu kaufen.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

Wie jetzt, man kann den PC nicht mit der XBox vergleichen (zumindest bei Spielen), da diese sich so unterschiedlich sind? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn? Im Prinzip kann man alles mit allem vergleichen. Ich kann auch Uncharted 2 mit Crysis vergleichen, einfach nur um auf die Effekte etc einzugehen.

 at JBNuff. 

 Schön wäre es, wenn die PS3 Spiele in 1080p laufen. Die Anzahl der Spiele auf PS3 in echten 1080p lässt sich an einer Hand abzählen. 
 Was du meintest, ist einfach die allgemeine Auflösung, die die PS3 an den Fernseher schickt, z.B. für den Internetbrowser, Blu-ray Filmen oder einfach nur der Benutzeroberfläche. Die meisten PS3 und XBox 360 Spiele (99,9% aller Spiele) laufen trotzdem nur in 720p oder 1080i.


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

@Mont4n4

 Bingo, mit den Spielen muss ich dir recht geben. Aber ich finde die XBox360 ist, was Grafiqualität angeht ein Auslaufmodell, da kein Entwickler mit noch so viel Mühe mehr aus der XBox rausholen kann, die ist schon an ihrer Leistunsgrenze.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

Also das würde ich nicht sagen, da ist noch einiges an Luft drin. Das einzige Problem dürfte die DVD sein. Aber naja, was solls, das hier ist PCGames^^

 Ich freue mich schon wie ein Kullerkeks, wenn morgen meine XBox 360 Version von Metro 2033 ankommt^^


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> JBNuff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Modden lassen sich die Kisten villeicht, aber ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen meiner PS3:
> ...


 Ich bitte um Verzeihung falls Verwirrung aufgekommen ist. Ich vergaß den Post auf den ich mich bezog. Dabei ging es um Screenshot  vo PC/Konsole mit optischen Unterschieden. Was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken wollte, ist die Tatsache, dass man am PC Einstellungen bezüglich der Grafik nach belieben justieren kann. Und je nach Hardware und Einstellung kann das Ergebniss variieren. Ergo, ist ein PC-Screenshot "hässlicher" als einer von der XBox...

 und noch ganz am Rande, der Grafiktreiber und dessen Menü gehören>>> nicht zum Spiel!<<<
 Und ja, ich weiß das Konsolen solche Optionen nicht bieten, sonst wären sie keine KONSOLEN!

 Das einzige in dem sich alle Systeme unterscheiden ist ihre Leistung. (und der (Gift-)Müll aus dem sie gebaut sind)

 Platz 1: aktueller Highend PC
 Platz 2S3
 Platz 3Box360

 wenn jemand Benchmarks hat die gegenteiliges Beweisen, dann her damit.


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/grand-theft-auto-iv-ps3-vs-xbox-360-special-article?page=4
> Ich bitte um Verzeihung falls Verwirrung aufgekommen ist. Ich vergaß den Post auf den ich mich bezog. Dabei ging es um Screenshot  vo PC/Konsole mit optischen Unterschieden. Was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken wollte, ist die Tatsache, dass man am PC Einstellungen bezüglich der Grafik nach belieben justieren kann. Und je nach Hardware und Einstellung kann das Ergebniss variieren. Ergo, ist ein PC-Screenshot "hässlicher" als einer von der XBox...
> 
> und noch ganz am Rande, der Grafiktreiber und dessen Menü gehören>>> nicht zum Spiel!<<<
> ...


 Im Allgemeinen liegt die 360 meist vor der PS3 z.B. bei GTA4, 720p > 640p und bessere fps
GTA4 - PS3  vs Xbox360

 Das ein High End Rechner am besten ist sollte wohl klar sein, alles andere wäre auch ein Witz.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

Nicht nur im allgemeinen. Eigentlich sieht fast jedes Multiplatformspiel auf 360 besser aus.


----------



## baiR (17. März 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dexter11111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für die „billige“ Konsole zahlt man dann aber in zahlreichen anderen Sektoren ein, z.B. die Software an sich… nimmt man den Beispiel Metro 2033, weil es in diesem Topic darum geht und schaue man sich bei Amazon.de die Preise an, die PC Version  gibt es schon ab 35€, die Konsolenversion für ~55€.
> ...


  Du kannst aber nicht immer in britischen Geschäften kaufen wenn du Spiele in deutsch haben willst.
  Ich habe mir z.B die Xbox  360 Version von Final Fantasy 13 bei Amazon.de bestellt weil es am Anfang hieß dass das Spiel nicht multilingual sein daher habe ich mir die britische Version gekauft hätte da ich dachte dass die britische Version keine deutsche Textsprache enthält.
  Ich habe aber mittlerweile erfahren dass die britische Version auch deutsche Textsprache enthält.:
http://www.onlinegamesdatenban... 
_(komisch ist nur dass die britische Version gerade die Sprache Deutsch noch dabei hat und nicht Französisch, liegt wohl daran dass sich viele Deutsche Spiele in den UK kaufen.)_

  Wollte nur damit sagen dass man auch oft nicht Multilanguage-Games nur in Dt. kaufen kann wenn man die deutsche Sprache dabei haben möchte.
  Halo Wars z.B hat nur eine Sprache, die britische Version ist komplett Englisch.

  Habe mir z.B die Limited Edition von Gears of War 2 bei Mymemory über Amazon gekauft, war wohl ein Fehler von Amazon denn normalerweise dürfen sie ja keine indizierten Spiele anbieten.
  Dann muss man nur in der Suchleiste von Amazon Mymemory eingeben und man bekommt mehrere Angebote von diesen Anbieter und die sind dann sogar bei Amazon.de viel billiger als die deutschen Versionen und man braucht keine Kreditkarte oder Paypal. 



coony schrieb:


> JBNuff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/grand-theft-auto-iv-ps3-vs-xbox-360-special-article?page=4
> ...


 
 Was!?
 Auf der PS3 ist die Performance von GTA IV noch schlimmer!!?   
 Auf der Xbox 360 ist die Performance meiner Meinung nach sogar eine Katastrophe.
 Die PS3 hat zwar die bessere Hardware aber trotzdem sehen meist alle Multiplattformspiele auf der 360 besser aus und anscheinend laufen sie auf der Xbox 360 meist auf besser. 
 Den Grafikunterschied der PS3 sieht man sowieso gar nicht.
 Ich bin so froh eine Xbox 360 zu haben denn das einzige wirklich geile Spiel ist Uncharted weshalb ich mir auch irgendwann eine PS3 kaufen werde.


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

@coony
  oh ja, der Punkt geht an dich. Bei so niedrigen FP'S kann der Spielspaß darunter leiden wenn's anfängt zu Ruckeln    .

  Aber GTA4auf der PS3 hat doch'ne höhere Auflösung oder? 

 @Mont4n4
 ich weiß, und es immer wieder traurig zu Höhren. Hab irgendwann und wer weiß wo gelesen, dass viele Entwickler sich beschwert haben, Sonys Hardware sei zu Kompliziert.(so oder so ähnlich) Deswegen sehe ich das so, die geringere Gasmtleistung bei Crossplatform-Tieteln ist ein Resultat schlechter Optimierung(aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und nicht die Leistung der Hardware.


----------



## baiR (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> @coony
> oh ja, der Punkt geht an dich. Bei so niedrigen FP'S kann der Spielspaß darunter leiden wenn's anfängt zu Ruckeln  .
> 
> Aber GTA4auf der PS3 hat doch'ne höhere Auflösung oder?


 Auch wenn die Auflösung bei der PS3 besser wäre, ab 720p aufwärts sieht man sowieso keinen Unterschied mehr da man dafür schon einen 40 Zoller haben müsste und den haben die wenigsten.


----------



## Mont4n4 (17. März 2010)

Tut mir Leid. Ich habe GTA 4 bereits auf meiner PS3 und auf meiner XBox 360 gespielt. Die Auflösung und FPS sind auf XBox, und das nicht gerade wenig, besser. Das ist mir bei Gay Tony nochmal insbesondere aufgefallen. Sobald man bei GTA4 auf PS3 nur 3 oder 4 Zivilisten auf einmal umfährt, fängt die PS3 so stark an zu ruckeln, dass ich echt an R* Arbeit zweifle.


----------



## JBNuff (17. März 2010)

baiR schrieb:


> JBNuff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @coony
> ...


 
 Ich meine, dass fällt auch bei kleineren Monitoren auf. Ich hab'n 27" und bei Star Ocean 4(PS3,720p maximum) bringt mich das fehlende Antialiasing manchmal zum K*tzen. Und ich weiß, vom PC, dass bei einer höheren Auflösung, die Kantenbildung weniger auffällt.(wohlgemerkt ohne Kantenglättung)


----------



## rohan123 (17. März 2010)

Der Vergleich X-Box 360 gegen PC mag ja vielleicht interessant sein. Da merkt man nämlich mal genau die Unterschiede. Aber direkte Vergleichbilder zwischen PC DX 10 und DX 11 wären doch eingentlich auch interessant gewesen, oder war das so schwer?

Kommen aber sicher noch in einer eigenen Meldung.


----------



## coony (17. März 2010)

JBNuff schrieb:


> @coony
> oh ja, der Punkt geht an dich. Bei so niedrigen FP'S kann der Spielspaß darunter leiden wenn's anfängt zu Ruckeln    .
> 
> Aber GTA4auf der PS3 hat doch'ne höhere Auflösung oder?


ich fürchte nicht:  GTA4-PS3
 Aber auch Xbox Titel werden manchmal herunter skaliert, z.B. Halo 3


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (17. März 2010)

Frage mich was grafik tests mit einem neuen PC und einer 4 oder 5 Jahre alten Konsole sollen? Ich kann nur dazu sagen, das sich die xbox für ihr alter immernoch gut schlägt, aber es ist klar das sie mit einer neuen DX11 Karte nicht mithalten kann und aus diesem Grund warum vergleichen? Ich grabe ja auch kein 5Jahre alten PC aus mit Dx9 und setz den mit nem neuen im vergleich...wo wirds wohl besser aussehn?! Logisch das die technik immer weiter voran kommt...finde sowas nur interresant wenn eine neue konsole aufn markt ist, sonst einfach nur quatsch!


----------



## Alf1507 (17. März 2010)

Mont4n4 schrieb:


> Nicht nur im allgemeinen. Eigentlich sieht fast jedes Multiplatformspiel auf 360 besser aus.


  Wenn man sich das mal genau überlegt, ist das doch eigentlich eine Schande für Sony! Immerhin haben die damals gross rumgeprahlt das die PS3 *doppelt* so leistungsfähig wäre wie eine XBox 360. Tja... dummerweise hat es bisher aber wohl kein Entwickler geschafft diese Rechenpower auch effektiv zu nutzen. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie Spiele aussehen würden, wenn ein Entwickler die Hardware mal perfekt beherrschen würde.
 Sony hat aber scheinbar auch nichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt. Schon damals bei der ersten Playstation wurde gesagt das diese Konsole viel zu kompliziert zu programmieren wäre. Bei der PS2 und nun PS3 war es dann wieder das selbe. Da wundert es mich dann auch nicht das kein Entwickler diese Leistung ausreizen kann.

 Zu Metro 2033:
 Ich persönlich finde die Beleuchtung in einigen Screenshots derXBox 360 wesentlich atmosphärischer! Teilweise sehen aber auch die PC-Screens besser aus. Irgendwie kann ich da gar nicht so genau sagen welche Version nun wirklich besser aussieht.


----------



## Alf1507 (17. März 2010)

ICE-EXTREME schrieb:


> Frage mich was grafik tests mit einem neuen PC und einer 4 oder 5 Jahre alten Konsole sollen? Ich kann nur dazu sagen, das sich die xbox für ihr alter immernoch gut schlägt, aber es ist klar das sie mit einer neuen DX11 Karte nicht mithalten kann und aus diesem Grund warum vergleichen? Ich grabe ja auch kein 5Jahre alten PC aus mit Dx9 und setz den mit nem neuen im vergleich...wo wirds wohl besser aussehn?! Logisch das die technik immer weiter voran kommt...finde sowas nur interresant wenn eine neue konsole aufn markt ist, sonst einfach nur quatsch!


  Da stimme ich dir prinzipiell eigentlich zu. Dennoch finde ich es aber immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie sich die "veraltete" Hardware der Konsolen im Vergleich zu einem aktuellen PC schlägt. Ich finde das man an solchen Vergleichen oftmals ganz gut sieht das die vermeintlich soooooo schlechte Hardware einer Konsole doch noch gar nicht so schlecht ist. Damals als die XBox 360 erschienen ist haben ja sogar viele PC-Versionen deutlich schlechter ausgesehen! Ein Beispiel: NBA Live 08. Nachdem ich damals bei einem Kumpel die XBox 360 Version gesehen hatte, wollte ich mir das Spiel eigentlich für den PC kaufen, da ich damals noch keine Xbox 360 hatte. Mir wurde dann allerdings sofort von einem Verkäufer davon abgeraten, da die Grafik auf dem PC um einiges schlechter war!
  Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das die aktuellen Konsolen noch nicht ganz ausgereizt sind. Irgendwann kommen die Entwickler vermutlich doch noch auf neue Tricks, wie man noch mehr aus der vorhandenen Hardware rausholen kann. Ich erinnere da nur mal an die PS2. Vergleicht man die ersten Spiele dieser Konsole mit den letzten, dann sollte man da eigentlich schon einen ziemlich grossen Unterschied erkennen. Als ich z.B. damals Silent Hill 3 gesehen habe, konnte ich erstmal gar nicht so richtig glauben das das tatsächlich ein Spiel auf der PS2 sein soll.
   Ich hoffe mal das Crytek als nächstes beweisen werden, was man aus den Konsolen noch rauskitzeln kann. Die Chancen stehen sicherlich recht gut das Crysis 2 ein echter Augenschmauss wird - auch auf Konsolen.


----------



## Monstermic (18. März 2010)

Man man das is schon fast verarsche für mich.   

 Weder Texturen noch objektdetails bieten einen klaren sprung zur Xbox 360. Das einzige was man sehen kann ist eine andere, hellere Beleuchtung, was auf einigen Bildern sogar stört. 

 Ein paar fehlende lichtquellen kann man nicht als"sieht deutlich besser aus" übertiteln. 

 Dafür aber höhere anforderungen als Crysis.   

  wollen amd und nvidia ihre karten mit allen mitteln loswerden ?


----------



## rox03 (18. März 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Man man das is schon fast verarsche für mich.
> 
> Weder Texturen noch objektdetails bieten einen klaren sprung zur Xbox 360. Das einzige was man sehen kann ist eine andere, hellere Beleuchtung, was auf einigen Bildern sogar stört.
> 
> ...


   schau dir die bilder lieber nocheinmal an und bestätige dann ncoheinmal, dass die texturen sich keinen meter unterscheiden xD
 die par lichtquellen, etliche lichtquellen fehlen und sind einfach mal total scheisse gesetzt, wo ist bei den bildern der xbox bitte die atmosphäre, die man auf den pcbildern hat? nirgendwo, so sahen die pcspiele vor 4-5 jahren aus.

 und dann muss man sich auch noch die bildunterschrift durchlesen und nicht bloss die bilder anschauen:

 Oben sehen Sie auf jedem Vergleichsbild die PC-Version von Metro 2033, 
 unten die Xbox 360-Variante. Schon hier wird deutlich, dass ein und 
 dieselbe Szene auf beiden Systemen unterschiedlich ausgeleuchtet ist.* 
 Zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit haben wir die Auflösung des 
 leistungsstarken PCs auf Xbox 360-Niveau heruntergefahren,* die Details 
 aber auf Maximum gestellt.


 mit einer ordentlichen auflösung sieht das ganze nähmlich noch ein stück besser aus, aber sie mussten die grafik verschlechtern, um überhaupt an die xbox heranzukommen...
 für das spiel ist kein leistungsstarker rechner nötig, spiele mit core2duo 8400, ati 4850 und 6gb ddr2ram auf höchst mit dx10... flüssig...

 was amd und nvidia mit den machern und publishern von METRO 2033 zu tuen haben sollen musste mir echt mal erklären  (das ganze nennt man vortschritt, an technik wird tag und nacht entwickelt, die grakas kommen so oder so raus)

 denne


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> springenderBusch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tach Post !
> ...


 das ist so ein unglaublicher Blödsinn, dass ich mir echt an den Kopf greifen musste 

 ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen knapp 1000 EUR teuren neuen Rechner konfiguriert. Mit diesem konnte ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt ( wenn man bei einem Zeitraum von 12 Monaten überhaupt von "damals" reden kann ) sämtliche Neuerscheinungen auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen. Metro 2033 ist nun das erste Spiel, bei dem maximale Einstellungen zu unspielbaren Dauerrucklern führen. Ich könnte jetzt bei Metro 2033 die Details runterstellen, hätte dann aber die Qualität der Konsolenversion. Damit ist mein Rechner nach nur einem Jahr also nicht mehr wert als eine vor 3 Jahren um die HÄLFTE des Geldes gekaufte Konsole. Und du willst mir was von "ausgesorgt" erzählen? Mach dich nicht lächerlich 

 Im Übrigen empfehle ich Leuten wie dir, die an der Leistung aktueller Konsolen zweifeln, immer wieder gerne einen Blick auf Titel wie FINAL FANTASY 13, KILLZONE 2, UNCHARTED 2 oder von mir aus auch METAL GEAR SOLID 4, denn diese können es nach wie vor mit JEDEM aktuellen PC Spiel aufnehmen. Sprüche wie "wer sich eine Konsole wegen der Grafik kauft, hat sowieso das Thema verfehlt" untermauern also nur deine Engstirnigkeit


----------



## moskitoo (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt "teilweise gravierende" Unterschiede sichtbar? Beleichtung bzw. Farbgebung kann man selbst bei 360 Spielen anpassen, ich kenne kein Spiel wo man die Helligkeit nicht einstellen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehen beide Versionen fast gleich aus, der PC hat in Details die Nase vorn ( z.B. die Dokumente auf dem letzten Bild ).


  Entweder seh ich andere Bilder, oder jemand braucht ne Brille, oder sollte die rosarote Brille mal abnehmen    

 Edit: Zuerst wird behauptet es sähe gar nicht besser aus, als man es dann allerding doch eingesehen hat, kommt die schiene: Meine Xbox ist aber viel billiger und besser als euer PC!


----------



## Barbatos (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

Das "Spiel" ist grafisch gut gelungen, macht es aber deswegen zu keinem gutem Spiel.
 Inhaltlich so mit ziemlich das dümmste was einem nur geboten werden kann. Konsolegerecht halt! Warum?
 - Schlauchleveldesing vom aller feinsten.
 - Von vorn bis hinten linear und durchgescriptet.
 - Null Handlungsspielraum an/in den Checkpoints/Camps.
 - Fast unmöglich drauf zu gehen. Entweder ist ein God-Mode-Begleiter mit dabei oder, selbst wenn man mal alleine ist, trifft man auch so gut wie immer ala Auto-AIM. (Gamepad optimiert halt).
 - ein 7Std. Fastfood-"Spiel" ... falls man es ein Spiel nennen kann.

 ... ich könnte noch weitere aufzählen, ist mir aber das schreiben nicht wert.

 Für den Konsolero ein gefundenes Fressen, anspruchsvolle PC`ler gehen damit aber leer aus.
 Wenn es nur um die Grafik geht, dann hätte auch eine Demo/Benchmark gereicht im Style von 3dmark etc.


----------



## Angeldust (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Barbatos schrieb:


> Das "Spiel" ist grafisch gut gelungen, macht es aber deswegen zu keinem gutem Spiel.
> Inhaltlich so mit ziemlich das dümmste was einem nur geboten werden kann. Konsolegerecht halt! Warum?
> - Schlauchleveldesing vom aller feinsten.
> - Von vorn bis hinten linear und durchgescriptet.
> ...


 Das Spiel gibts für rund 30 Euro, ich kann mich an ein anderes gehyptes Spiel mit 7 Stunden Dauer erinnern dass das doppelte kostete zu Release.

 Btw. die Story ist genial...wenn man nicht auf sowas steht dann mus man halt Finger von lassen.


----------



## moskitoo (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> Angeldust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > springenderBusch schrieb:
> ...


 Welchen PC hast du denn vor 12 Monaten für 1000€ gekauft?
 Specs etc?


----------



## hiro-protagonist (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich was das Diskustieren auf Dauer bringt, naja sage ich besser streiten bringen soll. Entweder kauft man sich ne Konsole oder bleibt PC User. Ich denke jeder sollte in der Lage sein, das für sich passende Instrument zu kaufen  Ich daddel ab und gern, muss nicht immer alles auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen und Arbeite gern mit der Kiste, also PC passt bei mir einfach! Denke wer Stressfrei einfach mal was spielen will, kauft sich ne Konsole. Games sind drauf abgestimmt, gut aussehen tut‘s auch immer und es gibt kein Stress mit Treibern 

Metro rockt im übrigen TOTAL! Und die ca. 25€ bei Amazon stellen hier ein sehr positives Preis-/Leistungsniveau!


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



moskitoo schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo sind jetzt "teilweise gravierende" Unterschiede sichtbar? Beleichtung bzw. Farbgebung kann man selbst bei 360 Spielen anpassen, ich kenne kein Spiel wo man die Helligkeit nicht einstellen kann.
> ...


 Also bis auf die Beleuchtungen, die hier bereits angesprochen wurden, sehe ich immer noch keine gravierenden Unterschiede. 

 Ich glaube euch ja, dass Metro auf einem 24" TFT mit FullHD Auflösung gut aussieht, aber das ist für mich jetzt keine große Überraschung. Gravierende Unterschiede sind solche Dinge wie beim letzten Fifa, auf Konsole sah es anders, besser, aus wie auf dem PC.

 Das sind für mich wirkliche, gravierende, Unterschiede über die man berichten kann ... aber das hier? Nicht wirklich.

 PC Titel, die wirklich "bombe" aussehen, und in dieser Form ( noch ) nicht für Konsolen existieren, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Dazu gehört u.a. Crysis, was mich aber spielerisch überhaupt nicht überzeugen kann. Davon ab, weil ich gerade dein Edit sehe: das hat nichts mit Schiene zutun, sondern war z.B. 2006 in der Tat so, dass ich für meine 8800GTX um die 500 EUR ( sogar etwas mehr ) gezahlt hatte & eine gebrauchte 360 im Januar 2007 für 230 EUR gekauft hatte ( damals war die 360 noch etwas teurer ) .

 Aber im Grunde brauch man darüber nicht streiten: ich hab einen spieletauglichen PC und eine Konsole, was will man(n) mehr? Ich kann gute Spiele für den PC auf meinem PC Spielen & gute Spiele für Konsole auf meiner 360.

 Spielerherz ... was willst du mehr?


----------



## Monstermic (18. März 2010)

rox03 schrieb:


> Monstermic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man man das is schon fast verarsche für mich.
> ...


Könntest du mir bitte auf einem bestimmten Bild eine bestimmte Textur nennen, wo der Unterschied besonders auffällt ? Ich find nix, egal wie oft ich gucke. 

  Die beleuchtung ist besser, das hab ich auch gesagt. Aber nur weil da jetz ne lampe mehr baumelt oder n schicker schattenwurf ensteht, nutzen sie nicht die Power von modernen High end pcs. Ich will mehr details, bessere texturen und höhere weitsicht. Ein DETAILLIERTERE Umgebung eben.
 Die niedrigere Auflösung interessiert mich nich. die hat keinen einfluss auf die texturen und umgebungsdetails. soweit kann ich schon abstrahieren.

  Was amd und nvidia mit metro2033 zu tun haben ? stimmt, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen wo da der zusammenhang sein soll.    Schonmal die Grafikkartenlogos(werbung) vor den Spieleintros bemerkt? Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass seit Crysis kein neuer Grafikkartenfresser erschienen ist und die leute immernoch mit ihren 8800 karten spielen? Die Absätze der High end grakas gehen zurück, weil alle auf die popeligen dx10/dx11 effekte pfeifen (siehe avp2, siehe dirt2 etc.) die grafischen unterschiede genügen einfach nicht mehr, um leute zum hardwarekauf zu treiben. Die Grakaserien erscheinen schon jetzt in immer längeren abständen. 
  Da freuen sich doch amd/nvidia, wenn mal wieder n  grafikblockbuster mit riesenanforderungen erscheint, der die leute zum kauf treibt. Ob sie(die entwickler) die anforderungen sogar künstlich hoch lassen, obwohl very high auch auf kleineren systemen möglich wäre? das behaupte ich nich, klingt nach verschwörungstheorie. aber ich würds nich ausschließen.

  Und wegen der hardwareanforderungen. ich hab nur den test von pcgames hardware gesehen. da konnte nicht einmal eine 5870 das spiel auf very high (DX11, aa, af)stemmen.


----------



## coony (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Barbatos schrieb:


> Das "Spiel" ist grafisch gut gelungen, macht es aber deswegen zu keinem gutem Spiel.
> Inhaltlich so mit ziemlich das dümmste was einem nur geboten werden kann. Konsolegerecht halt! Warum?
> - Schlauchleveldesing vom aller feinsten.
> - Von vorn bis hinten linear und durchgescriptet.
> ...


 Selten so einen Schmarn gelesen - du als "anspruchsvoller" PC´ler wirst es nicht glauben, aber der großte Teil der erfolgreichen PC Titel sind: 
 - Schlauchlevel
 - linear
 - geskriptet
 - 10 Std Fastfood
 darunter Titel wie Half Life 1 + 2, COD und MOH usw.
 Die Schuld auf Konsolen zu schieben ist einfach lächerlich.

 Das Metro diesen Prinzipien folgt, ist nur logisch, da die Story auf einem Roman beruht. Und um solch eine Story gut rüber zu bringen muss man auf Skripte und andere Hilfsmittel zurückgreifen, das ist kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Maverick3110 (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Barbatos schrieb:


> Das "Spiel" ist grafisch gut gelungen, macht es aber deswegen zu keinem gutem Spiel.
> Inhaltlich so mit ziemlich das dümmste was einem nur geboten werden kann. Konsolegerecht halt! Warum?
> - Schlauchleveldesing vom aller feinsten.
> - Von vorn bis hinten linear und durchgescriptet.
> ...


 Was ist bei dir Konsolengerecht? Sind Konsolenspieler schlechtere Menschen, sind es dümmere Menschen,
 sind sie ungeschickter oder ärmer als PC- Spieler?

 Du und andere hier im Forum, stellen Konsolennutzer recht gerne als Volldeppen dar.
 Wenn ich das schon lese, Anspruchsvolle PC´ler.

 Was ist bitteschön an einem PC Spiel anspruchsvoller als an einem Konsolenspiel?
 Bitte jetzt keine Wiiware aufzählen.

 Wenn Du Metro 2033 mal auf einer Konsole gespielt hättest, würdest Du wissen das man dort das Autoaim Stufenlos bis zu keinerlei Zielhilfe regeln kann.
 Aber so plapperst Du hier einfach mit (noch nicht einma vorhandenem) Halbwissen irgendwas daher.

 Auf mich macht das immer den Eindruck als müßten manche, von eigenen Schwächen ablenken. 

 Oder ist es nur der Ärger, wenn man sieht das der PC den man seit 2005 schon mehrmals nachgerüstet hat, immer noch nicht so viel besser ist als die Konsole aus demselben Jahr?


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Barbatos schrieb:


> Das "Spiel" ist grafisch gut gelungen, macht es aber deswegen zu keinem gutem Spiel.
> Inhaltlich so mit ziemlich das dümmste was einem nur geboten werden kann. Konsolegerecht halt! Warum?
> - Schlauchleveldesing vom aller feinsten.
> - Von vorn bis hinten linear und durchgescriptet.
> ...


 Was hat das bitte alles mit "Konsolengerecht" zutun? Bis auf Auto-Aim waren deine Punkte leider nicht auf Konsole bezogen.

 Schlauchlevels gibts seit jeher auch auf PCs, Half-Life 2 sei hier einfach mal erwähnt.

 Es gibt ein Oblivion auch auf de 360, d.h. hier hast du eine freie große Welt, kannst mit NPCs genauso interagieren wie auf dem PC ... ist das jetzt auch ein typisches Konsolenspiel?

 God-Mode hat auch nichts mit Konsolen zutun, mal Bayonetta oder Dante's Inferno auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt? Nein? Dann hol es mal nach, zuviel zum Thema "easy mode gaming".

 Spieldauer hat nichts mit Konsolen zutun, frag mal unseren niki ( CC ), was er zum Thema RPGs auf der Konsole sagt, z.B. The Last Remnant etc. können bis zu 100 Stunden fesseln.

 Ich könnte jetzt dein Post weiter "zerpflücken", aber ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir da ein wenig Lust. Ich will dir nur verdeutlichen, dass Anspruch und Komplexität nichts mit Konsolen <> PCs zutun hat, sondern immer am Entwickler liegt.

 Um es mal abzukürzen: es gibt anspruchslose Spiele auf beiden Plattformen, genauso wie es anspruchsvolle Spiele auf beiden Plattformen gibt.


----------



## Angeldust (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

Glaube das ist kein Konsolenproblem, dass alles immer schneller und einfacher werden muss. Das ist ein Problem der Konsumgesellschaft.

 Die will eben alles möglichst einfach, schnell und vor allem mit vielen Erfolgen. Was man sich erarbeiten muss in seiner Freizeit wird als nervend emfpunden.

 Bestens Beispiel sind die vielen kleinen fetten Kinder. An der Konsole hat auch der dicke Olli von nebenan seinen Erfolg. Auf dem Fußballplatz wird er maximal als Ball missbraucht...

 Der Familienvater, der sagt er hat nur 2 Stunden am Samstag weil er sonst arbeitet. Der will keine 2 Stunden komplexes Tutorial, der will Button-Smashing zum abschalten.

 Egal ob an PC oder Konsole...die Entwicklung ist gleich. Konsole hat es halt noch verschlimmert, da man sich auch noch faul mit nem Bier und Chips auf die Couch lümmeln kann.

 Sobald eine Inszenierung passt ist alles andere wurscht. Konsum-Mensch von heute will unterhalten werden, so schnell, so simpel und so gut wie möglich.

 Konsole = Massenmedium = Produkt der Konsumgesellschaft
 PC = Arbeitsgerät dass man auch zum zocken nutzen kann


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

Dass es für Konsolen eher "dumbed down" games gibt wollt ihr doch nicht wirklich bestreiten oder?

 Man muss nur mal die Entwicklungen einiger Genres betrachten bzw. wie sich einige Spieleserien die auf PC angefangen haben und später eher für Konsolen gemacht wurden entwickelt haben.

 Schon die Möglichkeiten der Steuerung sind oft sehr eingeschränkt, mitunter ein Grund warum Strategie, Simulation, Aufbausims, MMOs etc. es eher schlecht als recht auf die Konsole schaffen, und wenn es mal passiert die Spiele doch recht "einfach" gehalten sind.

 Auch die Klassischen PartyRPGs a la Baldur's Gate, Planescape, Fallout etc. teils von den Selben Firmen haben sich vom Taktischen Kampf mit vielen UI-Optionen eher abgewendet zu ner Verfolgersicht und anderen Charakteren die einem "hinterherlaufen". Bei Dragon Age kann man den Unterschied zwischen der PC-Version (wo man herauszoomen kann für eine "taktischere" Sicht und die einzelnen Charaktere separat steuern kann) und der Konsolenversion (wo das nicht Möglich ist und wo man nur zwischen den Chars hin und her wechseln kann um jeweils einen zu spielen) schon im kleineren Rahmen perfekt sehen.

 Auch bei Shootern scheinen sich auf Konsolen (vor allem X360) eher Titel herauszukristallisieren und gut zu verkaufen mit Muskelbepackten Dummbatzen und schlechten Dialogen die alles Niedermähen was sich bewegt a la Gears of War, Army of Two, Halo, Resident Evil 5 etc. statt Sachen wie Deus Ex, System Shock 2, Thief...

 Mit dem steigenden (finanziellen) Erfolg der Konsolen und eher einer anderen Fokusgruppe und dem Unwillen von Spieleentwicklern verschiedene Versionen eines Spiels herzustellen leidet der PC zunehmends darunter, dass ein großer Teil der Titel für die "instant gratification" crowd hergestellt werden nur mit Action durch vom Anfang bis zum Ende und hohem Fokus auf eine Controller-Steuerung. 

 Dass es auch anders gehen würde ist nicht zu bestreiten und es gibt immer Titel, die als Ausnahme im Raum stehen, aber den "Status Quo" sehe ich im Moment so.


----------



## Suuk (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> Im Übrigen empfehle ich Leuten wie dir, die an der Leistung aktueller Konsolen zweifeln, immer wieder gerne einen Blick auf Titel wie FINAL FANTASY 13, KILLZONE 2, UNCHARTED 2 oder von mir aus auch METAL GEAR SOLID 4, denn diese können es nach wie vor mit JEDEM aktuellen PC Spiel aufnehmen. Sprüche wie "wer sich eine Konsole wegen der Grafik kauft, hat sowieso das Thema verfehlt" untermauern also nur deine Engstirnigkeit


 
 Naja, die Spiele die du erwähnst sind wirklich nichts besonderes hinsichtlich der Grafik. FINAL FANTASY 13 hat ingame nicht wirklich die über Models und viele Texturen sehen stark verwaschen aus, die Vids sind jedoch cool - bei KILLZONE 2 sind die Texturen noch einfacher gehalten genau so wie METAL GEAR SOLID 4. UNCHARTED 2 ist kein Open-World game, sowas schafft jeder mittelklasse PC, selbigs trifft auf Heavy Rain zu. Falls du Beispiele haben willst kann ich dir die Links extra nochmal posten 
 Crysis war z.b Open-World, entsprechend hoch sind die Anforderungen. 


 Ich denke jedoch das wir alle mittlerweile wissen, dass der PC keinen gemeinsamen Nenner hinsichtlich der Hardware hat, insofern wird nicht für jede Grafikkarte, für jeden CPU/Core extra ein Spiel optimiert außerdem gibt es da draußen nicht nur Carmacks oder Sweeneys  .Nicht alle Entwickler haben solche Köpfe im Team. Man kann das jetzt schlecht finden oder auch nicht - Aber man muss dazu auch sagen, dass das (schlechte) optimieren sicher auch zum rasanten Fortschritt der Hardware allgemein beigetragen hat. Schließlich haben wir alle Geld in den Markt gepumpt um bessere Grafik/mehr FPS zu bekommen.

 Ich finde jedenfalls dass Metro2033 einfach echter auf dem PC wirkt und dazu tragen hauptsächlich die Licheffekte bei - aber das ist meine Meinung.

 Noch was zu Patches und Konsolen 
 Müsste nicht eigentlich ein Spiel welches Extra/Exclusive für eine PLattform entwickelt wurde, relativ frei sein von Abstürzen/bugs was auch immer? .Ich meine es wird ja für eine spezielle Hardware entwickelt - da ja hier einige sagen auf Konsolen gäbe es weniger Fehler/Bugs als auf dem PC..
 Hier ein Link:
 http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=81588
 HR gilt als vebuggt, auch der neue Patch der jetzt kommen soll, soll mal wieder ABSTÜRZE verringern. Sowas ist z.b auch nervig:
 http://www.gamersglobal.de/forum/18968/heavy-rain-schwerer-bug-verhindert-durchspielen

 Ich denke damit zeigt sich, dass es nicht auf die Plattform ankommt sondern auch auf die Entwickler - das trifft auf PC Versionen auch zu. Beide Plattformen nehmen sich dahingehend nicht mehr viel.


 @coony
 Prototype braucht auf der Ps3 700mb an Daten auf der HD soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Suuk (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Dass es für Konsolen eher "dumbed down" games gibt wollt ihr doch nicht wirklich bestreiten oder?
> 
> Man muss nur mal die Entwicklungen einiger Genres betrachten bzw. wie sich einige Spieleserien die auf PC angefangen haben und später eher für Konsolen gemacht wurden entwickelt haben.
> 
> ...


 

  Natürlich sieht jeder diesen Trend aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man das ganze auf die Konsolen fokussieren kann. Das ist ein allgemeiner Trend im Spielesektor. Der Grund ist simple - die Games damals waren schlichtweg nur für Nerds und Freaks    und auch oft sauschwer - heute will man ein großen Teil der Konsumgesellschaft im Boot haben - sicherlich auch deswegen, da die Spieleentwicklung mittlerweile sehr teuer ist da ist - nix mehr mit Nerds und Freaks. Die Spiele werden so simple wie möglich gehalten damit sie auch jeder Volldepp verstehen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Glaube das ist kein Konsolenproblem, dass alles immer schneller und einfacher werden muss. Das ist ein Problem der Konsumgesellschaft.


 Würd ich dir im groben und ganzen zustimmen, allerdings sind Spiele nun mal ein Konsumgut.



> Die will eben alles möglichst einfach, schnell und vor allem mit vielen Erfolgen. Was man sich erarbeiten muss in seiner Freizeit wird als nervend emfpunden.


 Definiere erarbeiten? Mal Ninja Gaiden II auf Mittel gespielt? An diem Spiel verzweifeln gefühlte 80% der Spieler am brutalen Schwierigkeitsgrad.

 Da muss jede Kombo absolut perfekt sitzen damit du hier nur ein wenig Land siehst.

 Ist das jetzt elitär wenn man dafür Stunden über Stunden 'trainiert'? Ich sage nein, dass ist dämlich. Ich möchte in meiner Freizeit gut unterhalten werden, fordert dich ein Buch? Fordert dich ein Film?



> Bestens Beispiel sind die vielen kleinen fetten Kinder. An der Konsole hat auch der dicke Olli von nebenan seinen Erfolg. Auf dem Fußballplatz wird er maximal als Ball missbraucht...


 Allein an dem Kommentar sieht man, mit wem man hier diskutiert.
 Konsolen gibt es ... wie lange? NES sei hier mal erwähnt. Ihr tut immer so, als ob es Konsolen erst seit der 360 gibt ... dem ist nicht so. Konsolen gibts seit sehr langer Zeit. D.h. also nicht die Konsole ist schuld, den "der dicke Olli" würde auch an einem PC fett werden, wenn er nur zockt & Cola trinkt.




> Egal ob an PC oder Konsole...die Entwicklung ist gleich. Konsole hat es halt noch verschlimmert, da man sich auch noch faul mit nem Bier und Chips auf die Couch lümmeln kann.


 Das kann man am PC nicht? Verstehe ...


----------



## andyw1228 (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> "Das zeigt wieder dass die Hardwareanforderungen von PC-Spielen immer zu hoch sind denn warum läuft Metro2033 mit fast der selben Grafik auf der Xbox 360 (auf einer fast 5 Jahre alten Hardware) und auf den PC
> muss man die neueste Hardware besitzen?"
> 
> Muss man nicht. Wenn es Dir reicht, wie vor 5 Jahren in 1024x768 zu spielen reicht auch eine alte DX9 Karte.
> ...


und das kostet numal "RAW-Horsepower" (Shader und Speicherdurchsatz). Diese ganzen tollen neuen Funktionen von DX10 haben nichts gebracht, außer einen leichten Performanceboost. Fast alles, was mit DX10 möglich ist, können 5 Jahre alte DX9 Karten auch (und in einer nirdrigeren Aufl. auch in schnell)


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Dass es für Konsolen eher "dumbed down" games gibt wollt ihr doch nicht wirklich bestreiten oder?


 Doch, möchte ich bestreiten. Wie bereits oben erwähnt gibt es anspruchsvolle & anspruchslose Spiele auf beiden Plattformen.

 Weder die eine, noch die andere Seite ist davon verschont geblieben.

 Nehmen wir doch mal Doom I bis III ... anspruchsvoll? Nie im Leben. Hat sich die Serie weiterentwickelt? Bis auf die Grafik und ggf. mehr Waffen, nein.

 Trotzdem hab ich damals, als der PC angeblich so anspruchsvoll war, neben Civ I auch Doom I auf der Festplatte gehabt.

 Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, das kann ich im Grunde für jedes Spiel auf Konsolen & PC ummünzen.



> Man muss nur mal die Entwicklungen einiger Genres betrachten bzw. wie sich einige Spieleserien die auf PC angefangen haben und später eher für Konsolen gemacht wurden entwickelt haben.


 Warum werden denn ehem. erfolgreiche Spieleserien auf Konsolen umgesetzt, hast du dir die Frage mal gestellt?

 Liegts vllt. daran, dass hier noch "Käufer" unterwegs sind? Das man hier einfach mehr Spiele *verkauft* bekommt?



> Schon die Möglichkeiten der Steuerung sind oft sehr eingeschränkt, mitunter ein Grund warum Strategie, Simulation, Aufbausims, MMOs etc. es eher schlecht als recht auf die Konsole schaffen, und wenn es mal passiert die Spiele doch recht "einfach" gehalten sind.


 Stimme ich dir soweit zu, dass es aber auch Ausnahmen gibt. Ein Halo Wars im Coop ist wirklich verdammt spassig & alles andere als "easy mode gaming".

 Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht, dass ein Anno 1404 auf der Konsole nur schwer funktionieren würde, jedenfalls im gleichen Umfang wie auf dem PC.



> Auch die Klassischen PartyRPGs a la Baldur's Gate, Planescape, Fallout etc. teils von den Selben Firmen haben sich vom Taktischen Kampf mit vielen UI-Optionen eher abgewendet zu ner Verfolgersicht und anderen Charakteren die einem "hinterherlaufen". Bei Dragon Age kann man den Unterschied zwischen der PC-Version (wo man herauszoomen kann für eine "taktischere" Sicht und die einzelnen Charaktere separat steuern kann) und der Konsolenversion (wo das nicht Möglich ist und wo man nur zwischen den Chars hin und her wechseln kann um jeweils einen zu spielen) schon im kleineren Rahmen perfekt sehen.


 Auch hier wieder: wenn die Spiele so toll & so elitär sind, warum gibts dann diese Serien nicht mehr für den PC? Woran liegts? Vllt. daran, dass sich auch bei den PC Spielern das Anforderungsprofil gewechselt hat und der normale PC'ler eben kein Bock hat, Handbücher wie damals bei FlightSims zu lesen? 

 Übrigens, dein Beispiel betreffend: ich hab DA für die 360 & habs aber auch auf dem PC gespielt. Anspruchsvoller fand ich die PC Version nicht, wirklich nicht. 



> Auch bei Shootern scheinen sich auf Konsolen (vor allem X360) eher Titel herauszukristallisieren und gut zu verkaufen mit Muskelbepackten Dummbatzen und schlechten Dialogen die alles Niedermähen was sich bewegt a la Gears of War, Army of Two, Halo, Resident Evil 5 etc. statt Sachen wie Deus Ex, System Shock 2, Thief...


 Da haben PC Spieler natürlich mit einem Duke Nukem oder dem Marine in Doom sehr anspruchsvolle Charaktere, das stimmt natürlich.

 Die Dialoge in Duke Nukem sind sowas von grandios "Wanna dance?" "Shake it Baby!" "Groooovie". 

 Spass beiseite, ein Gears of War, Halo & RE5 haben mir im Coop verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Die Story und Geschichte von Halo bietet übrigens sehr viel mehr als der ordinäre PC Shooter, oder zu welchem Shooter aufm PC sind bereits mehrere, wirklich lesenswerte, Bücher erschienen?

 Deus Ex I war wirklich top, Deus Ex II war einfach schrott & wurde immer noch von einem PC Urgestein entwickelt, warten wir doch mal den dritten Teil ab. 



> Mit dem steigenden (finanziellen) Erfolg der Konsolen und eher einer anderen Fokusgruppe und dem Unwillen von Spieleentwicklern verschiedene Versionen eines Spiels herzustellen leidet der PC zunehmends darunter[...]


 Auch hier wieder die gleiche Frage: wie konnte es denn dazu kommen? Meinst du, die Entwickler haben sich plötzlich bei der E3 hingesetzt und gemeint, so, nun entwickeln wir nur noch no brainer?  



> Dass es auch anders gehen würde ist nicht zu bestreiten und es gibt immer Titel, die als Ausnahme im Raum stehen, aber den "Status Quo" sehe ich im Moment so.


 Ich sehe hier im Moment ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis, schlechte Spiele gibts sowohl auf dem PC, als auch auf der Konsole. Auf dem PC sogar, mMn, mehr, weil hier jeder Hinz & Kunz entwickeln kann. xyz-Simulator sei hier einfach mal erwähnt.


----------



## andyw1228 (18. März 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr gegen Steam habt? Ist ihmo eine gute Plattform. Es gibt immer wieder Angebote (habe vor ein paar Monaten Avatar & GTA4 zusammen für 25€ bekommen.
 Da nehme ich tausendmal lieber Steam, als irgendein neues UBI-Spiel.


----------



## Angeldust (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Angeldust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Glaube das ist kein Konsolenproblem, dass alles immer schneller und einfacher werden muss. Das ist ein Problem der Konsumgesellschaft.
> ...


Meine ersten Konsolen-Erfahungen hatte ich noch am Atari. Danach nen SNES und später ein Amiga CD32...
 Damals war das ein Zeitvertreib für nebenbei und kein Abendprogramm für unter die Woche wie heute.

 Die Konsole war noch eine Randerscheinung, das war sogar noch vor der großen PC-Blüte.

 Bzgl: Gefordert sein: ja ein Buch fordert einen (die Kosumvariante ist das Hörbuch) und ja eine Wisim damals oder ein komplexes RPG forderte einen mehr als 5 Stunden dumpf ballern a la COD.

 Mir ist bewusst dass es auch damals schon seichte Unterhaltung gab aber bei weitem nicht in dem Umfang von heute.

 Ich finde die Entwicklung sehr sehr negativ. Ich liebe Computerspiele/Konsolenspiele aber wenn der Anspruch so weit sinkt dass es langweilig wird...naja suum cuique.

 Btw: PC und Chips + Bier = Assi... das kann man ggf machen aber nur wenn einem a) sein PC schnuppe ist und b) sich sowieso auf nem Niveau begibt dass nicht mehr schön ist (Evtl hast du Gamer gesehen... sehr schön hochstilisiert  was Konsum angeht)

 Bzgl. deM Beispiel der dicken Kinder: Lies die Zahlen durch. Die Fettleibigkeit nimmt immer weiter zu. Ich arbeite auch den ganzen Tag am PC und muss jeden Tag dafür aufs Laufband um net aufzugehen wie nen Hefeklumpen. Fast jeder der nicht mit guten Genen oder nem Bandwurm gesegnet ist hat Probleme mit dem Gewicht wenn er sich nicht bewegt. Und Konsolen verleiten zum intensiven Konsum, viel mehr als es der Fernseh je tat oder auch der PC mit seinem Bürosessel und unbequemen Schreibtisch. 

 Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich befinde die Entwicklung als mehr als bedenklich was den Spielekonsum angeht. Wenn man genug Selbstdisziplin hat ist das alles kein Problem, ich kenne aber leider zu viele die zu sehr an ihrer x-Box hängen.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Meine ersten Konsolen-Erfahungen hatte ich noch am Atari. Danach nen SNES und später ein Amiga CD32...
> Damals war das ein Zeitvertreib für nebenbei und kein Abendprogramm für unter die Woche wie heute.


 Ach, was macht den der PC, deiner Meinung nach, heute anders wie z.B. der Brotkasten ( C64 ) oder NES damals?

 Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du dir die Dinge gerne mal so drehst & nicht auf Argumente anderer eingehst, kann das sein?

 Die Jugend damals hat genauso lange Amiga, C64, SNES etc. gespielt wie die Jugend heute am PC spielt.



> Die Konsole war noch eine Randerscheinung, das war sogar noch vor der großen PC-Blüte.


 Das soll mir jetzt was genau sagen?



> Bzgl: Gefordert sein: ja ein Buch fordert einen (die Kosumvariante ist das Hörbuch) und ja eine Wisim damals oder ein komplexes RPG forderte einen mehr als 5 Stunden dumpf ballern a la COD.


 Ein Buch fordert dich? Ernsthaft? 



> Ich finde die Entwicklung sehr sehr negativ. Ich liebe Computerspiele/Konsolenspiele aber wenn der Anspruch so weit sinkt dass es langweilig wird...naja suum cuique.


 Thema war "Konsole ist Schuld am Untergang des Abendlandes!", dem ist nicht so. Die Käufer selber tragen dazu bei, dass sich bockschwere Spiele einfach nicht mehr verkaufen. Die Industrie bietet Spiele für die Masse an, wenn die Masse diese Spiele nicht kauft, werden sie nicht entwickelt ... genauso verhält es sich mit Spielen für verschiedene Plattformen.



> Btw: PC und Chips + Bier = Assi... das kann man ggf machen aber nur wenn einem a) sein PC schnuppe ist und b) sich sowieso auf nem Niveau begibt dass nicht mehr schön ist (Evtl hast du Gamer gesehen... sehr schön hochstilisiert  was Konsum angeht)


 Ich kann dir im Moment nicht folgen. Ich trink mein Desperados auf LANs am PC und/oder Konsole. Bin ich jetzt Asi?

 Also so eine beschränkte Sichtweise ist wirklich nicht mehr feierlich.



> Bzgl. deM Beispiel der dicken Kinder: Lies die Zahlen durch. Die Fettleibigkeit nimmt immer weiter zu. Ich arbeite auch den ganzen Tag am PC und muss jeden Tag dafür aufs Laufband um net aufzugehen wie nen Hefeklumpen. Fast jeder der nicht mit guten Genen oder nem Bandwurm gesegnet ist hat Probleme mit dem Gewicht wenn er sich nicht bewegt. Und Konsolen verleiten zum intensiven Konsum, viel mehr als es der Fernseh je tat oder auch der PC mit seinem Bürosessel und unbequemen Schreibtisch.


 Auch hier wieder: du hast die Konsole dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Darum gings, nicht das Deutschland fett(er) wird. Bleib bitte bei einem Diskussionsthema, was gehen mich deine Gewichtsprobleme am PC an?

 Fakt ist, dass durch allgemeine Einflüsse in der Umwelt ( Essen, Werbung uvm. ) eine gesunde Ernährung schwer ist, daher nochmal:

 Der dicke Olli wird auch vorm Fernseher fett, vorm PC & vor der Konsole.

 D.h. deine Herleitung Konsole = dicke Kinder ist, pardon, einfach schwachsinn.



> Das ist nur meine Meinung, aber ich befinde die Entwicklung als mehr als bedenklich was den Spielekonsum angeht. Wenn man genug Selbstdisziplin hat ist das alles kein Problem, ich kenne aber leider zu viele die zu sehr an ihrer x-Box hängen.


 Ich kenn zuviele WoW Spieler, die tagein- und tagaus vor ihrem *PC* sitzen.

 Und jetzt?

 Nochmal: das ist ein generelles Problem dieser Gesellschaft, nicht der Konsolenspieler, nicht der PC'ler oder Handheld-Spieler.


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Bleib bitte bei einem Diskussionsthema, was gehen mich deine Gewichtsprobleme am PC an?


  Ich fand den Diskussionsverlauf bis hierhin ja schon recht amüsant, aber bei dem oben zitierten Satz hätte es mich fast zerrissen.^^ 

  Ich bewundere wirklich Deine Beharrlichkeit, Rabowke.  
  Ich versuche jedenfalls schon länger nicht mehr fremde Menschen davon zu überzeugen, dass Konsolenspiele nicht grundsätzlich anspruchslos und deren Spieler nicht zwangsläufig unterbelichtet und fett sind. 

  Das Thema ist mindestens genauso leidig wie die ständigen Bashes zwischen AMD- und nVidia-Fanboys oder PS3 vs. XBox360, usw...

  Man kann sagen/schreiben was man will, das wird nie ein Ende haben.
  Man kann es einfach nicht aufhalten weil es immer ein paar verbohrte User geben wird die die Diskussion, die eigentlich jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, wieder erneut entfachen.^^ 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Ein Buch fordert dich? Ernsthaft?


 Es gibt in der Tat extrem fordernde Bücher. Und das müssen nicht mal hochkomplexe Fachbücher über Quantenphysik sein. Weil hier in dem Thread schon mal das Spiel "Ninja Gaiden" genannt wurde, fällt mir spontan "Dantes Inferno" ein. Das basiert ja auch auf einem, schon recht anspruchsvollen, Buch. Bei solchem Stoff kann man sich schon mal schwer tun und muss einen Absatz ggf. fünf mal lesen bis man die Aussage versteht.
 Ist mir auch bei Büchern von Wolfgang Hohlbein schon passiert.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Tat extrem fordernde Bücher. Und das müssen nicht mal hochkomplexe Fachbücher über Quantenphysik sein. Weil hier in dem Thread schon mal das Spiel "Ninja Gaiden" genannt wurde, fällt mir spontan "Dantes Inferno" ein. Das basiert ja auch auf einem, schon recht anspruchsvollen, Buch. Bei solchem Stoff kann man sich schon mal schwer tun und muss einen Absatz ggf. fünf mal lesen bis man die Aussage versteht.
> Ist mir auch bei Büchern von Wolfgang Hohlbein schon passiert.


 Okay, stimmt ... ich bezog das ja auf Freizeit & Entspannung, mein damit natürlich keine Sachbücher über Quantenphysik.  

 Wer liest schon in seiner Freizeit zur Ablenkung "Divine Comedy" von Alighieri?

 Wobei ... ich will die Antwort garnicht lesen!


----------



## andyw1228 (18. März 2010)

*AW:*

@Dabowke: Wolfgang Hohlbein schreibt keine Sachbücher und wenn schon einen Ausländischen Titel nennen, dann den der Originalausgabe- oder warum nicht sogar den deutschen (Göttliche Kommödie)
 Der Schreiber war nämlich kein Engländer, sondern Italiener.
 Abgesehen von den Beiden gibt es tausende Bücher, die nicht trivial &| sachlich sind.
 Abgesehen davon hast Du Recht- die Fettleibigkeit,Verrohung,Abstumpfung und der Untergang des
 Abendlandes sind zurückzuführen auf unsere Konsumgesellschaft, bzw. Kapitlismus in Reinform.


 Aktiengesellschafften lassen in Amerika mittlere Großstädte pleite gehen, nur weil an einem anderen
 Standort prom Monat 100$ mehr Gewinn erzielt wird...
 Kommt irgendwann auch DE.


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2010)

*AW:*



andyw1228 schrieb:


> @Dabowke: Wolfgang Hohlbein schreibt keine Sachbücher...


 Das hat hier auch niemand behauptet. 



> ...und wenn schon einen Ausländischen Titel nennen, dann den der Originalausgabe- oder warum nicht sogar den deutschen (Göttliche Kommödie)
> Der Schreiber war nämlich kein Engländer, sondern Italiener.


 Und wenn man schon unbedingt klugscheissen muss dann gleich richtig. Im Original hieß das Werk von Dante Alighieri schlicht "La Comedia". 



> Abgesehen von den Beiden gibt es tausende Bücher, die nicht trivial &| sachlich sind.


 Das ist richtig. Ich kann ja auch nur Beispiele nennen und keine vollständige Liste aller anspruchsvollen Bücher posten. Dürfte einleuchten, oder?


----------



## Suuk (19. März 2010)

*AW:*

@PCGAMES

 Ich hab zwar nichts gegen diese Grafikvergleiche anhand von Screenhots aber Gamestar macht es bei "WEITEM" besser als ihr:

 Metro
 http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13638&ci=search&search=metro

 oder 

 Bad Company2
 http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13584


 Wäre gut wenn ihr genau das Gleiche machen würdet - ist sicherlich mehr Arbeit - dafür sieht man aber den Unterschied umso besser + Kommentar sollte jeder den Unterschied erkennen können.
 Das erspart uns die Diskussionen ob es nun es besser oder schlechter aussieht wenn man es so deutlich in einem Video gezeigt bekommt.


----------

